# #47 CLOSED - BASIC BEADING WITH PURPLEFI -



## Designer1234

*#47 WORKSHOP - BASIC BEADING WITH purplefi - (2014-1)*

*WORKSHOP GUIDELINES -- IT IS IMPORTANT YOU READ THIS BEFORE YOU START THE WORKSHOP*!

* YOU ARE NOW IN THE BEADING WORKSHOP!*
===========================
PLEASE ALWAYS start reading from the beginning of this workshop, even if you join in late.

This is important as sometimes corrections are made or there are additions to the original information. If you are starting the class, even after the starting date...
make sure you read the workshop from page 1.

*Please post "I'm In"as soon as you come into this thread * to join this workshop- once I have counted you into the student count, I will delete your post.

If you are reading this you are now in the workshop. We ask that even if you don't take part in the discussion that you sign in so that we might get an idea of how many are actually working on the project.

#1- Once you have posted here on this topic, a notification will be sent to you by email each time there is a post to the workshop as long as you are subscribed to our Section and if you have posted here. If you are not sure if you are subscribedclick on my profile at the top of any KP page, then click on Sections, then click on Subscribe to the Knitting and Crochet Workshops with Designer1234.

#2* PLEASE do not post links or other helpful information without pm-ing the teacher first and asking permission. These workshops are set up for the teacher to present her information in a specific way*.

_If class members post additional links or other information, it may conflict with what the teacher is trying to present and can create confusion for the students. This is very important_.

#3 Let the teacher answer any questions that may arise.The teacher's answer to a specific question may be different from yours. The teacher is volunteering his or her time and it is only courtesy to allow the teacher to provide the answer to questions.

#4 Please don't give individual links to the workshops - we ask that you give only the following link to reach all our topics.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html\

We hope you enjoy our workshops. We strive to keep them readable and the instructions clear and understandable.

We will be deleting non-essential posts after a day or two,in order to keep the class material easy to follow for any student visiting the workshop, even after it is closed.

All our closed workshops are kept permanently on the above link for future use by KP members.

We ask that you dont post downloads without discussing it with either myself designer1234 or the teacher. We have a techie Manager (prismaticr) who looks after all computer workfor us.
==============================

*Welcome to the Basic Beading workshop with Purplefi*

I Wish to thank purplefi for agreeing to help us learn how to bead our projects - we appreciate the time and effort she, and all the other teachers have spent preparing and teaching these workshops. designer1234

==================================================

*Hi purplefi here and welcome to the introduction to the basic beading workshop!*

First of all here is a bit about me!

I was taught to knit and sew over 60 years ago by my grandmother. At the end of 
l999 I took a 4 years City and Guilds course in Embroidery and I now run knitting and sewing groups for my local Women's institute.

I have been a member of Knitters Paradise since February 2011 and this is my second workshop here. I taught the first one with my friend London Girl -Elizabeth Zimmerman's Surprise Jacket.

I believe that everyone can create something unique in their work and will 
encourage you to experiment and think 'outside the box' while doing this workshop.

I am here to help you all the way and please remember - there is not such thing as a 'daft' question!

ps. As I live in Surrey, UK I am 5 or 6 hours ahead of those in North American and so 
there will be times when I am sleeping and others are awake. Just post your questions and I will be happy to answer as soon as I come on line. For those in Australia and New Zealand there is a time difference as well.

Just know that as soon as I see a question I will answer it.

=================================


----------



## PurpleFi

Time to get this workshop underway.

As the title says this is basic beading so we are not going to get ourselves bogged down with complicated patterns and complex bead colour changes.

If you have a few bead and some yarn then you are ready to start.

First things first. We need to get the beads onto the yarn. If you have a wide eyed beading needle made of fine wire use that (photo 1)otherwise you can use dental flloss or fine thread (photo 2)

**Please read to the end of all my messages before you start*.*


----------



## PurpleFi

Here are a few photos of what I will be using during this workshop.

**PLEASE READ ALL THE INFORMATION I HAVE POSTED HERE BEFORE YOU START!** purplefi


----------



## PurpleFi

Beware beads have a life of their own and will try to fling themselves on the floor at the slightest opportunity!

I have all my beading work on a tray and on the tray I have a shallow box or lid that I have lined with a soft fabric, this helps prevent the beads rolling around.

To thread the beads I pour them into the little plastic tray (any little dish will do) so I can scoop the beads onto the needle. If you try to thread them on one at a time you will still be doing it by the time the workshop finishes. :thumbdown:

If you are using a beading needle it will bend but don't worry often it is easier to pick the beads up if it has a little bend at the end.

Any bead is ok as long as it fits onto the yarn. It should neither be too loose or too tight, it should move when gently pushed.

I am using a cotton 4ply (sock weight) yarn although you can use any thickness provided the beads will go on it. Just be aware that anything made with chunky yarn and big beads will be very heavy!

Any smooth yarn is suitable and it is best not to use multi coloured as you want the beads to show up.

Do not worry about how many beads you need to string, but string as many as you have. If you find you need to add more that is not a problem and we will deal with that later.

Keep pushing the beads down the yarn, a few at a time as you will need some yarn without beads on when you are knitting.

Once you have all the beads threaded push them down the yarn with a few spaces of bare yarn between groups of beads. I always find I have never pushed them down enough but you can do it as you knit.

You will now have a long snake of beaded yarn. This needs to be wound back into a ball. Once wound put in a polybag and seal the top so there is just a gap for the yarn to come out.

I will now leave you to get started while I go out to lunch with my daughter and I will check back later this afternoon which should be your middayish.

Have fun and don't drop the beads

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

we are going to make a swatch hopefully of all the different ways Purple teaches us to bead. This is a sample project from what I can gather. 

Purple will suggest a really good beading book with patterns etc. She will be along in a little a little while - so I would start adding your beads into a long string like the picture shows. I have mine about a yard or longer done already. I will delete my posts about the class once she is here and confirms what I am saying - as I don't want to lead anyone astray.
============
Purple fi-- I have so many different beads that I have added a few others besides the size 6 beads that I will be using most of the time. I am hoping I can incorporate them into the swatch so that I can get an idea of what the will look like. However, if you want me to remove them from this first portion I will do so. here is the picture of what I am doing so far.


----------



## PurpleFi

Baba masha said:


> PurpleFi
> This may be a really stupid question but do I have to bead the whole ball of yarn or just part of it?
> I am so happy to be learning this technique, thank you so much.


There are no stupid questions here. You do not have to bead all the yarn as you will be doing some knitting without beads. Just put a whole load on the yarn and don't worry if you run out of beads we can rectify that too. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Shirley, as always you are correct in what you say. * This is just a basic beading course and we will not be following a pattern*.

I love it - I see that you have added different types of beads which was one of the things I was hoping to do - so my question about the different beads is answered!


----------



## jangmb

Exciting for me to learn more than one way to work with beads!! Another great class. Thanks Designer1234 for keeping on organizing such great classes with wonderful teachers. Thank you PurpleFi for showing us another skill. This collection of workshops has really been a tremendous learning resource for me. Not only that but wonderful meeting such great teachers and "classmates".


----------



## PurpleFi

*The book I have found invaluable for beaded knitting techniques is

Knit One Bead Too by Judith Durant

It is published by Storey Publishing, the ISBN no is 978-1-60342-149-2. I bought mine from Amazon*

It has some very nice patterns and gives very clear instructions for a variety of beading techniques

However if you want to wait until you have finished this course to see if knitted beading is your thing that will be fine as I will try to give you clear instructions all the way through. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

*GOOD INFORMATION*



jmai5421 said:


> Have my stuff. Had a hard time threading the beading needle. Couldn't even see the hole. *Got some of DH bridge threaders and they worked like a charm*. I have a bunch threaded with spaces between Good to go. BTW I also ordered the book from Amazon. I got a used one so very inexpensive.


Well done on the book. I find it really useful. And what is a bridge threader?


----------



## nittergma

I found some beads that fit a 0 crochet hook and put them on. They seem the right size but the bead itself seems a bit large. I may pick up some other beads


----------



## jmai5421

PurpleFi said:


> Well done on the book. I find it really useful. And what is a bridge threader?


*BRIDGE THREADER*
I will try to take a picture and post. It is a bridge in your mouth. When you have lost a tooth, two teeth on either side of rhe missing tooth are crowned with a Pontic in between. They are all hooked together so it is one piece in your mouth then cemented in. To clean under the Pontic and floss either side of the tooth you thread the floss on a Bridge Threader, pass it under the Pontic and you can floss under the Pontic or fake tooth.


----------



## PurpleFi

Flattery will get you everywhere Shirley.

Ok here' some things I have beads usuing the conventional techniques and a few of my cheaty ones...


----------



## PurpleFi

aljellie said:


> That Dreambird is unbelievably gorgeous.


Thank you. I made a poncho and attached the dreambird to it.


----------



## agnescr

Snake ready to roll


----------



## Katsch

Your dream bird shawl sewn on a cape, what a wonderful and creative idea. Love it.


----------



## PurpleFi

TLL said:


> Thank you for the beaded samples, Purplefi. I have size 6/0 beads and lace weight yarn, but I'm not quite sure which direction to go with it for this class.


I shall be showing different techniques for applying the beads to the yarn and help you with designing your own project if you want.


----------



## PurpleFi

pacer said:


> I want to watch the class and maybe get some supplies when the roads are driveable again. Not safe out there right now and I have lots of yarn but no beads so I will read on and learn if that is okay with you.


That's fine stay in the warm. We've got a lot of flooding in the UK. Definitely knitting weather.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's what I'm using also....work great. I do have a beading needle ---the entire thing pulls apart for the eye...but it's so thin that it is hard to see where to separate. The bridge threader works very well.



jmai5421 said:


> I will try to take a picture and post. It is a bridge in your mouth. When you have lost a tooth, two teeth on either side of rhe missing tooth are crowned with a Pontic in between. They are all hooked together so it is one piece in your mouth then cemented in. To clean under the Pontic and floss either side of the tooth you thread the floss on a Bridge Threader, pass it under the Pontic and you can floss under the Pontic or fake tooth.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Fabulous work, you have such a good eye for colour! I'm with you so far!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

PurpleFi said:


> I shall be showing different techniques for applying the beads to the yarn and help you with designing your own project if you want.


That would be great! Thank you!!! Figuring out the best placement for the beads seems to be where I mostly get stuck.


----------



## PurpleFi

It is coming up to 11 pm here in the UK and as I have one of my groups here tomorrow I must go to bed shortly.

It seems if you are getting to grips with the beads and threading them.

You might like to print yourselves off some knitting graph paper as we will be using it later on in the course.

Here's the website to get it for free

http://www.printablepaper.net/category/knitting

I have shown knitting graph paper alongside ordinary graph paper so you can see that knitting graph paper is not squares but regtangles.

Just print off a couple of sheets


----------



## busyworkerbee

Done


----------



## Grannypeg

I have about 80 size 6 beads threaded onto my dk yarn. so far, so good. I will be working during the day tomorrow, so I will be able to pick up more beads, if needed.


----------



## busheytree

Purple, I love the beading on the Ashton Shawl. The Ashton is the next lace project I plan on doing so your class is right on time for me.


----------



## jmai5421

PurpleFi said:


> I shall be showing different techniques for applying the beads to the yarn and help you with designing your own project if you want.


Thank you for the help on a project. I am ok following patterns but not so good at designing. I was thinking along the lines of doll clothes for my DGD's birthday. She will be getting an AG doll from her parents. Grandma is going to make the clothes.


----------



## jmai5421

London Girl said:


> Fabulous work, you have such a good eye for colour! I'm with you so far!!
> 
> Nice to see you Londy! Ladies, London Girl and Purplefi
> taught the "Adult surprise jacket" another great workshop last year. I know that some of the students here took it.


That was an awesome workshop. I love my ASJ.


----------



## TLL

jmai5421 said:


> I will try to take a picture and post. It is a bridge in your mouth. When you have lost a tooth, two teeth on either side of rhe missing tooth are crowned with a Pontic in between. They are all hooked together so it is one piece in your mouth then cemented in. To clean under the Pontic and floss either side of the tooth you thread the floss on a Bridge Threader, pass it under the Pontic and you can floss under the Pontic or fake tooth.


They also thread floss through braces. I am using leftover from those days when my DD's "enjoyed" that experience.


----------



## kaixixang

Y'all may find that this will last longer than the eye of most tapestry needles - except for the wire eye needle. I use this for my cross stitch, needle tatting, and some beading when I work on Christmas angels. Try to locate this in your local store(s) if you want a sturdy item to keep up with those beads and yarn. You'll still have to watch the thread/yarn to bead size...but not have to have those broken needle eyes.


----------



## jangmb

Thank you for the beautiful examples, PutpleFi, you do gorgeous work. I am excited to learn your ways of adding beads. I have done a scarf, threading the beads this way. I have wanted to add beads to lace projects but have been lost without the beads having been written into the project. So this is exciting to have you lead the way with options. I am starting to thread my beads.


----------



## PurpleFi

jmai5421 said:


> Thank you for the help on a project. I am ok following patterns but not so good at designing. I was thinking along the lines of doll clothes for my DGD's birthday. She will be getting an AG doll from her parents. Grandma is going to make the clothes.


Dolls clothes will look really classy with a few beads :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

kaixixang said:


> Y'all may find that this will last longer than the eye of most tapestry needles - except for the wire eye needle. I use this for my cross stitch, needle tatting, and some beading when I work on Christmas angels. Try to locate this in your local store(s) if you want a sturdy item to keep up with those beads and yarn. You'll still have to watch the thread/yarn to bead size...but not have to have those broken needle eyes.


Those needles look great :thumbup:


----------



## jmai5421

TLL said:


> They also thread floss through braces. I am using leftover from those days when my DD's "enjoyed" that experience.


I should have remembered that use from both of my DD and for all the kids teeth that I cleaned that had braces. They sure work for stringing beads.


----------



## jangmb

Beads are on the yarn. Have no clue what this is destined to be yet.


----------



## London Girl

London Girl said:


> Fabulous work, you have such a good eye for colour! I'm with you so far!!
> 
> Nice to see you Londy! Ladies, London Girl and Purplefi
> taught the "Adult surprise jacket" another great workshop last year. I know that some of the students here took it.


Hi Shirley, hope to meet you in person later in the year!!!

I wish but we are about 2500 miles from where you and Purple will be . We are out in Alberta and I know I won't be able to go for the KAP - darn it . would love to meet you both!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> You might like to print yourselves off some knitting graph paper as we will be using it later on in the course.
> 
> Here's the website to get it for free
> 
> http://www.printablepaper.net/category/knitting
> 
> I have shown knitting graph paper alongside ordinary graph paper so you can see that knitting graph paper is not squares but regtangles.
> 
> Just print off a couple of sheets


Oh my, printable graph paper, why didn't I think of that! I am guessing this will help with bead placement?


----------



## TLL

jmai5421 said:


> I should have remembered that use from both of my DD and for all the kids teeth that I cleaned that had braces. They sure work for stringing beads.


Don't they though?!


----------



## Bubba24

I know there are no stupid questions. Just wondering why you. Need the spaces between the beads? Just curious. 
Fran


----------



## Designer1234

There are now *121* signed in for this workshop


----------



## jmai5421

I just bought more beads on clearance at WalMart. I think I am going to add some to my chain whileI wait for the next step.


----------



## jangmb

Bubba24 said:


> I know there are no stupid questions. Just wondering why you. Need the spaces between the beads? Just curious.
> Fran


I don't know about others - but I counted by groups of 50 - if they are separated by groups of 50 I can very easily check my total count without recounting every time. My example is 622 beads, grouped by 50.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening everyone, well it is evenng in the UK. Sorry to have deserted you today, but after class I had to go shopping and then do a school run (the pleasures of being a Nanna). Well I am home now and fed and watered (wine actually) and hope you are ready for the next step.

Now this is where you have to make some choices. You can either do a simple swatch or make an actual item. I would suggest a little purse as in the photo I posted earlier. Other suggestions are glasses case, cell phone case or a small scarf. Dolls clothes also look pretty with some beads on.

If you are going to make something to fit then you will need to do a swatch.

Firstly consider how you would like to do the cast on, if you would like this beaded use the bavckward loop cast on as in the following photos..


----------



## PurpleFi

If you are going to make a little purse a picot edge makes a pretty alternative to beads, but it is your choice of what you do.


----------



## PurpleFi

For my little purse I cast on 25 stitches which made the top around 4". If using a beaded cast on do about 4 rows of garter stitch to stop the edge from curling.


----------



## London Girl

If I had realised that these beads would look so pretty together, I would have made something with them years ago! With you so far PurpleFi!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> If I had realised that these beads would look so pretty together, I would have made something with them years ago! With you so far PurpleFi!!


That's really pretty. Now for the next bit


----------



## PurpleFi

After your first few rows of either garter stitch or a picot edge do two rows of stocking stitch.

This is where the graph paper comes in. Colour in a square to represent a bead and play around with it until you have a pleasing design. Keep it simple as there are no prizes for the best design.

Once you are pleased with the design you are now ready to knit with beads.


----------



## PurpleFi

You will notice from the graph paper that the first row (the right side or knit row) starts at the bottom right, the next row (wrong side or purl row) starts the next one up on the left. The chart will continue to be read in this fashion.

Now to get the beads in place.

Firstly adding beads on a knit row


----------



## PurpleFi

And now on the purl row


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> Just got home! can't wait to get started -- I think I will make a little bag. One question. If I don't have enough beads on for a purse will I be able to put more on near the top? YOu seem to have a lot of beads in your purse. If necessary I will add more now. thanks Purple


Hi Shirley,

Firstly we will be starting at the top of the bag, knitting down to the bottom and back up to the other side. (see photo 1)
Yes you can always add more beads if necessary, but not all the beads have to be threaded on as we are going to different ways of applying beads.

Hope that answers your questions. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

AmberSparkles said:


> I hope I'm in. I've got my beads strung and am ready. I'm having technically difficulties. I'm excited! You all slow down


Technical difficulties with knitting I can help you with but if they are with the computer, well that might be a bit more difficult. And don't worry, go at your own pace, I'll be here to answer any questions.


----------



## PurpleFi

WandaT said:


> I want to make the small purse. I bought 3 oz of beads. How many beads will I need? Should I count what I have? Trying to decide if I need to go buy more. Sometimes when you go back to get something it isn't there anymore, so if I need more, I would rather get them now while they are available.


I think that should be more than enough, but you may want to add some different beads. I will post some photos shortly.


----------



## PurpleFi

WandaT said:


> What I have right now is a mixture of dark green and purple. I have not got my yarn yet, but have an idea of what I want. I should get that tomorrow night. How much should I get? Sorry if I am asking questions you have already answered.


Depends on what you want to make. But a ball of 4ply cotton is more than enough to make a small bag. Like the sound of a mix of purple and green beads.


----------



## PurpleFi

WandaT said:


> Any recommendations on needles size. Need to make sure I have what I need if I am going shopping tomorrow.


You need to do a firm knitting for beading so the beads don't slip around. Check the yarn band and see what they recommend, go for the smallest size but if you are a loose knitter I would go another size smaller.


----------



## agnescr

Had my beads strung on white yarn...Amylee (GD) was in very nice but can I have it pink instead, so I had to restring beads on pink yarn..sighs
This is what I have done do far,have to stop wrist getting sore will continue tomorrow


----------



## PurpleFi

agnescr said:


> Had my beads strung on white yarn...Amylee (GD) was in very nice but can I have it pink instead, so I had to restring beads on pink yarn..sighs
> This is what I have done do far,have to stop wrist getting sore will continue tomorrow


That looks really lovely, rest those wrists and I'll put some more techniques on tomorrow.

Thiis is what I did this evening...


----------



## agnescr

Oh I never gave a thought to where the tie would go ...no eyelets sighs

that looks good x


----------



## PurpleFi

*Just a reminder to tell you to keep your knitting fairly tight, as the beads can wriggle out of place*. This is not the end of the world cos if they can wriggle one way you can wriggle them back into place.

It's gone 11 pm and I must go to bed soon, but in the mean time have a look and see if you can find other beads - large, small, drops, daggers, shells or any other type. You will also need some embroidery floss.

I shall look in tomorrow morning UK time and then again in the afternoon and evening.

Happy beading.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Here is what I have so far. Shirley, don't feel too bad, this is the 6th attempt, and am finally happy with it.


----------



## PurpleFi

Patches39 said:


> Starting late, thought I had the right beads, but holes to small, will start tomorrow, going out early to get what I want. So happy to be learning something new. :lol:


*Hang onto those beads with small holes, we can use them too.* x


----------



## PurpleFi

merae said:


> Is it just me, or when you cast on 25 stitches you only end up with 24 beads?


*You can put on as many beads as you like. I usual don't start the beads until two stitches in to give the beads a place to sit, they tend to roll round the end stitch*

I suggest you look at my graph patterns and do a simple design rather than placing the beads on every stitch.

Hope that helps.


----------



## PurpleFi

busyworkerbee said:


> Here is what I have so far. Shirley, don't feel too bad, this is the 6th attempt, and am finally happy with it.


That looks very pretty, well done for perservering.


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> Joining in late- but so this will show up on my Watched Topics! Good morning PurpleFi! This is an ideal project for something for the DGD who will soon be 11. I won't be getting started immediately- too many other WIP's on the go, but already you have solved one problem for me- we just don't have large headed beading needles in our Emporium- so I will be getting some dental floss in due course. Thought you had to have done some Guilds work!


Julie I bought a pack of what were sold as beading needles, of course I now can't find the pack,but picture shows medium sized needle,next to a standard sized reel of thread, it takes up to DK(8ply) yarn,fits easily through 6mm beads


----------



## PurpleFi

agnescr said:


> Julie I bought a pack of what were sold as beading needles, of course I now can't find the pack,but picture shows medium sized needle,next to a standard sized reel of thread, it takes up to DK(8ply) yarn,fits easily through 6mm beads


Thanks Agnes, any type of fine thread will do, it doesn't have to be dental floss, just as long as it is strong enough to hold the wool. Here's a reminder of how it works.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Agnes! I have some beads I am hoping PurpleFi can solve the problem for. They have a very small hole- too tiny for my 'Tiger Tail' wire, but would look lovely against a knitted background- I need standard beading classes as well, but am excited to see that I will be able to use some gifted pieces of shell with a hole pierced to one side. These I know I can get in the Emporium. (If I run short)


I will be showing you how to use beads with a hole too small to go on the wool. Evening Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2

Looking so forward to that- I don't like waste! and they are very pretty beads!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Looking so forward to that- I don't like waste! and they are very pretty beads!


I quite agree and adapting things to what you have got is so satisfying. x


----------



## PurpleFi

I am off to have my lunch and a swim, but will be back on later this afternoon (UK time) and will leve you with something to consider


----------



## agnescr

In the cold light of day I wasn't happy with first attempt...so restarted, happier with this


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Hang onto those beads with small holes, we can use them too. x


OK


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Binky, no worries we will only be doing a little at a time.


I'm with Binky. Keeping a watching and playing brief!


----------



## SaxonLady

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad to see you around, Saxon Lady- I've missed your input to the Tea Party!


thanks Lurker, I've missed it too but couldn't keep up! I need life to slow down.


----------



## SaxonLady

Lurker 2 said:


> There is so many involved now! I must get around to PM'ing you one day- something I would love to run past you!


be my guest. I'd love to hear from you.


----------



## Designer1234

seedstitch said:


> Designer, so sorry your shoulder is holding you back. I was doing that yarn over too and realized that Purple is knitting into the BACK of the stitch that gets the bead. One of those AH,HA moments. Then, no yarn over.


I figured it out this morning - have the knit stitches doing well and am working away, however the purls are still giving me a bit of trouble. Will take a break and then will work on getting the purls done properly. Shoulder is something I have to live with but frustrating!

I hope you all are enjoying this wonderful workshop.


----------



## jangmb

Sorry to hear your shoulder is still slowing you down, Designer1234. Your comment about getting a yarnover with the bead placement is also something I have been thinking about since Purplefi's lesson yesterday. That I how the pattern I used before placed the beads so I need to study Purplefi's tutorial to start my work (we had a funeral visitation last night so I couldn't work on this project)

Congratulations to both Busyworkerbee and Agnescr for your great starts. Wow! your projects will turn out great!


----------



## Designer1234

I figured out how to do the knit stitches here are my first rows. I am going to change beads shortly. lots of fun. Now to figure out the purls.


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> I figured out how to do the knit stitches here are my first rows. I am going to change beads shortly. lots of fun. Now to figure out the purls.


That's looking good Shirley. :thumbup:


----------



## AmberSparkles

Everyone's work is absolutely beautiful! I love the beaded cast on. I was quiet excited on how mine was turning out. 
Then really looked at it. I had some rebel beads. Ripped it out last night to start over today.


----------



## PurpleFi

AmberSparkles said:


> Everyone's work is absolutely beautiful! I love the beaded cast on. I was quiet excited on how mine was turning out.
> Then really looked at it. I had some rebel beads. Ripped it out last night to start over today.


Sorry you had some rebel beads. Make sure your knitting is tight enough to hold the beads in place. Sometimes the beads to fling themselves on to the next stitch, but you can usually persuade them to go back into place with a little poking and a good talking too.


----------



## PurpleFi

When you are ready, and are quite happy that you can cast on, knit and purl beads, we will look at the next technique.

This techniques is very useful for beads that have just too fine a hole to go onto the yarn.

Take some ordinary sewing thread (the same colour as your yarn, I have used a contrasting thread so you can see what I am doing) - I have used three strands of embroidery thread. Work out some pleasing arrangements woth the beads and with a fine needle slide them onto the embroidery thread.


----------



## PurpleFi

I am going out this evening to my WI meeting but will come online again around 10.30 pm (UK) time. Happy beading everyone.


----------



## binkbrice

I have a question where can I find the beaded purse pattern it is really adorable and I have a couple of little girls in mind that would love this bag.


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I have a question where can I find the beaded purse pattern it is really adorable and I have a couple of little girls in mind that would love this bag.


I think Miss Pam has it but I also think you can just make it up!!


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> I have a question where can I find the beaded purse pattern it is really adorable and I have a couple of little girls in mind that would love this bag.


Iff it;s my little purple one. I made it up and will tell you how to do later. If it's the other one it's in the Book Make One, bead two. xx


----------



## jan1ce

agnescr said:


> In the cold light of day I wasn't happy with first attempt...so restarted, happier with this


Very nice, love the colours.

Jan xx


----------



## Suula

Now I have finished my Commuter Capelet I will get started on this workshop. I have picked a simple pattern to do and hopefully can catch up with you all. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

kaixixang said:


> Would polyester or cotton sewing thread work...as long as it is machine quilting strength? I don't want those glass or plastic beads to go missing while I'm showing off my finished project.


Any strong thread should do provided it goes through the bead, just match it as closely as you can to the yarn colour.


----------



## PurpleFi

It is now 11.30 pm so my bed time. I will check in in my morning and answer any questions and put the next part up


----------



## seedstitch

From Purple: "You might like to print yourselves off some knitting graph paper as we will be using it later on in the course."

My mind was balking at this, first cuz I'm so dyslexic that these charts have been stressful and second there are technical challenges with my computers. But, I got it printed and charted my pattern. Wow! This made it so easy to properly pinpoint where I wants my beads to be placed! Gosh, I'm so grateful for this instruction. I found that charting the pattern makes you intimately involved with the pattern in a different way than knitting it.

Before charting the beads, I knitted 10 rows and found that just guessing where the beads should go put them in the wrong places - out of balance. Now that I have the location of the beads established, I will knit a little more and see how the item looks. Then I will attempt a photo, another technical challenge.

With much appreciation for sharing the knowledge and work put into this workshop ...


----------



## seedstitch

Purple, I put beads on purls stitches and they went to the front correctly but when knitting back across the row, the beads want to go to the back. I've tried inserting my needle above as well as below the bead; is this what's wrong? ...or this there something else going wrong? Should we knit into the back of this stitch?


----------



## PurpleFi

Seedstitch, so glad you found the graph paper useful. With regard to the stitches coming to the back, you knit the stitch in the usual way just make sure that the bead is below where you put the needle in. Here's a couple of photos, hope it helps.

Sometimes the bead can be quite stubbord and get themselves to the wrong side, but you can usually persuade them back to the right place. I often leave doing that for a few rows once the beads are well clear of the needles.


----------



## Designer1234

I was having problems with the beads moving into the back and also moving around a bit. I changed to 2 sizes smaller needles and it is working beautifully. I think I might have been able to improve it with just one size smaller. I am making a swatch as I am not able to do much knitting and just want to learn how to do the stitches to my satisfaction. 

Hopefully my shoulder injury will stop complaining and I can start knitting again. 

This class is great! I borrowed the book from the library and it is very interesting - love the scarf shown in it and was interested in how to add beads to the outside of a cable in the 'trench' (usually garter stitch.) I hope to add it to my cardigan but will have to add it later as it is half finished.


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> I was having problems with the beads moving into the back and also moving around a bit. I changed to 2 sizes smaller needles and it is working beautifully. I think I might have been able to improve it with just one size smaller. I am making a swatch as I am not able to do much knitting and just want to learn how to do the stitches to my satisfaction.
> 
> Hopefully my shoulder injury will stop complaining and I can start knitting again.
> 
> This class is great! I borrowed the book from the library and it is very interesting - love the scarf shown in it and was interested in how to add beads to the outside of a cable in the 'trench' (usually garter stitch.) I hope to add it to my cardigan but will have to add it later as it is half finished.


Hi Shirley, it does seem to work better with smaller needles, especially if you are like me an loose knitter.
Glad you were able to get the book from the library the little sampler bag towards to end of the book is a good one to practice lots of techn iques. Here's a photo of it not made up...


----------



## Designer1234

*NOTE-Designer1234 here *: I have gone through the workshop and deleted non
workshop information and discussions. We have to do this as we have 47 workshops in our archives and hope to add quite a few so we are trying to make them just information related. you are welcome to post whatever you wish , but a few days later I might have to delete the non class posts.

We have done this with all the workshops to make them easier to read by the people who come to learn from them down the road. We try very hard to keep the 'tone' of these wonderful classes and people are finding them easy to refer to and learn from even though they are locked once the workshops are closed. I just checked the section numbers and we have *2915* subscribed members to the workshop section!! -as you will note this is #47 -- since August 2012 - not bad - thanks to all the teachers and all of you who join us to learn Designer1234

Purplefi - this is one of the best of the best!!!


----------



## Kathleendoris

Well, I have made a start! The beading needles which I bought really did not seem useful at all, so I was glad that I had not spent much on them. I managed to thread the beads on with the help of a little needle threader (the sort with a wire loop), and I did the beaded cast on without too much difficulty, once I had reminded myself how to do it using the thumb method.

Now, though, I am struggling. No matter what I do, the beads end up on the reverse side of the work. Pushing them through does not seem to help, as they pop straight back to where they want to be. Obviously, I am doing something wrong, but what?


----------



## PurpleFi

Kathleendoris said:


> Well, I have made a start! The beading needles which I bought really did not seem useful at all, so I was glad that I had not spent much on them. I managed to thread the beads on with the help of a little needle threader (the sort with a wire loop), and I did the beaded cast on without too much difficulty, once I had reminded myself how to do it using the thumb method.
> 
> Now, though, I am struggling. No matter what I do, the beads end up on the reverse side of the work. Pushing them through does not seem to help, as they pop straight back to where they want to be. Obviously, I am doing something wrong, but what?


Hi Kathleen,
Sorry the beads are not behaving. Is you knitting quite loose? If so going to a size smaller needle may help, the knitting needs to be quite firm to hold the needles in place. If this is not the case send me a photo of your work and I will see if I can help. x


----------



## PurpleFi

Purplefi - this is one of the best of the best!!![/quote]

Thanks Shirley, looks like we are filling a need. It's so rewarding to be able to share what I know with others. x


----------



## Kathleendoris

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Kathleen,
> Sorry the beads are not behaving. Is you knitting quite loose? If so going to a size smaller needle may help, the knitting needs to be quite firm to hold the needles in place. If this is not the case send me a photo of your work and I will see if I can help. x


Thanks for a quick reply. I knit to a pretty standard tension and for this project I did drop down a needle size - I am using DK and 3.75mm needles. I will try going down a further size. If that doesn't help, I will be back!


----------



## Patches39

OK, just did the string of beads, and ready to start. Late but here,  so excited.


----------



## Kathleendoris

I have just had another go, using 3.25mm needles, and the result is much better. I suspect also that I was not pulling the beads through the loops correctly, which was probably the main difficulty.

Anyway, thank you again for the help. I think this yarn has been knitted and unknitted so many times now that I will just treat it as a practice piece, and start again with fresh yarn once I am happy that it is working out. The plan is to make a mobile phone cover for my granddaughter's birthday on the 17th January, so there should be time to do that. I will post a picture once there is something worthwhile to show!


----------



## PurpleFi

Kathleendoris said:


> I have just had another go, using 3.25mm needles, and the result is much better. I suspect also that I was not pulling the beads through the loops correctly, which was probably the main difficulty.
> 
> Anyway, thank you again for the help. I think this yarn has been knitted and unknitted so many times now that I will just treat it as a practice piece, and start again with fresh yarn once I am happy that it is working out. The plan is to make a mobile phone cover for my granddaughter's birthday on the 17th January, so there should be time to do that. I will post a picture once there is something worthwhile to show!


Glad it is working better. Like the sound of the mobile phone cover.


----------



## PurpleFi

Now for those of you who are wanting to go to the next step this is the carry-along bead technique where you will use the beads that have been put onto a finer thread. (see first photo)

Start on a right side and knit a stitch with the main yarn, then holding the finer thread with the main yarn knit two stitches, I have used an orange thread (photo 2) as the carry along one so you can see where it goes. You should use a thread as near in colour to your main thread.

Now bring the carry along thread to the front of the work, push a bead up close to the knitted stitch, slip the next stitch, take the carry through thread to the back and knit the next stitch with both threads.

Repeat this process whenever you want to add beads to the front. If you are adding a group of beads slip 2 or 3 stitches. But if you want the beads to form a loop add more beads and slip less stitches. This is where you can get to play with the bead and do all sorts of fun things.

This should be enough information to get you started using the carry-along techniques, but don't forget I am here to answer any questions that you have. Now have fun :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma

I just got caught up reading what's going on. I need to get more beads and thanks for the tip about knitting tight or going down a needle size. I'll start later on today. I'm excited too!


----------



## PurpleFi

agnescr said:


> I don't understand how to get the clusters of beads onto the right side without stretching the stitches and the beads look awful :?


Are you using the carry-along techque? If so when you do a cluster of beads you need to slip the stitches behind it, for a cluster of three to four beads I slip two stitches. I'll post some more pictures later of larger clusters.


----------



## TLL

If someone, me, wanted to add beads to lace, what would you suggest? Is that a technique we have not gotten to, by chance? Instead of the little purse, I have added beads to the edges of a scarf. Now that I have done several rows, I see places that a bead would be a nice accent, but it is a delicate piece. Specifically, I am thinking of the column next to the stitch markers and on the cast on edge. Thank you so much!


----------



## AutumnSparkles

Finally got the beaded cast on, after the talk, they behaved beautifully. I graphed alittle pattern.....sigh .... they aren't behaving. Three out of four were good. So, I'm putting them in time out. I'll talk to them, and give them another chance.


----------



## TLL

jangmb said:


> Your project is really looking good so far, TLL. I will be watching for PurpleFi's response.


Thank you! The sun was shining in pretty intensely, so the beads don't show quite as well as they actually do (and I found a couple of mistakes! Aaaah!  )


----------



## PurpleFi

TLL said:


> If someone, me, wanted to add beads to lace, what would you suggest? Is that a technique we have not gotten to, by chance? Instead of the little purse, I have added beads to the edges of a scarf. Now that I have done several rows, I see places that a bead would be a nice accent, but it is a delicate piece. Specifically, I am thinking of the column next to the stitch markers and on the cast on edge. Thank you so much!


There is a technique to add beads after the work is done, but we have not covered it yet. Nice work :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

AutumnSparkles said:


> Finally got the beaded cast on, after the talk, they behaved beautifully. I graphed alittle pattern.....sigh .... they aren't behaving. Three out of four were good. So, I'm putting them in time out. I'll talk to them, and give them another chance.


Sounds good to me :lol: Once you get going with beads they learn to behave a lot better. Keep perservering :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

Information noted for future. Will be trying it on a separate yarn as the main one I am using does not work well for this.


----------



## Kathleendoris

This is what I did yesterday, and I thought I would take a picture before I pull it down! My main concern is that the beads do not quite present evenly. I know I knitted them into the correct stitches, but somehow the alignment is a bit off. Is this just a case of my needing more practice (which I certainly do!), or am I still not adding the beads quite correctly?

I think you are doing really well. It is very pretty- I think from my tries that it is something that needs a bit of practice. I think yours looks great. I have had to let mine go for a day or two - shoulder acting up - but I really am interested in learning the other techniques. I have wanted to learn this since I started knitting again. 

good job!


----------



## PurpleFi

Kathleendoris said:


> This is what I did yesterday, and I thought I would take a picture before I pull it down! My main concern is that the beads do not quite present evenly. I know I knitted them into the correct stitches, but somehow the alignment is a bit off. Is this just a case of my needing more practice (which I certainly do!), or am I still not adding the beads quite correctly?


Hi Kathleen, it's coming along nicely. Beads may need a bit of a jiggle, but also check where you are putting the needle in on the next row. The bead should always be below the needle. It may be just a case of practice, but you certainly have got the right idea. Well done.


----------



## PurpleFi

Another carry-along photo, this time using three carry along beads with two stitch behind.


----------



## PurpleFi

Sharynreed said:


> I just joined and am working on catching up!


Take your time and work through my notes and let me know if you need any help. Nice to see you here and happy beading.


----------



## Lurker 2

I should have read right through I guess before threading my beads. I have started knitting with a very fine 4 ply cotton, 40 stitches using 2.5 mm needles. Will shortly knit my picot row. My beads are red and green, some round, some rectangular, I have not yet charted how I may place them, but am wondering if I have been too clever for my own good? I will attach a photo of the bead snake, very grateful for your suggestions PurpleFi, later in the morning- being 6 -30 p.m., here, Saturday!


----------



## Valkyrie

I'm in! Thank you for all of the time and knowledge you are willing to share with the rest of us.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> I should have read right through I guess before threading my beads. I have started knitting with a very fine 4 ply cotton, 40 stitches using 2.5 mm needles. Will shortly knit my picot row. My beads are red and green, some round, some rectangular, I have not yet charted how I may place them, but am wondering if I have been too clever for my own good? I will attach a photo of the bead snake, very grateful for your suggestions PurpleFi, later in the morning- being 6 -30 p.m., here, Saturday!


Good evening Julie, the needles and yarn sound fine. There is no reason why you can't use a mix of beads as it will make for a fun design. Keep some beads spare for some of the other techniques. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Valkyrie said:


> I'm in! Thank you for all of the time and knowledge you are willing to share with the rest of us.


You're welcome, don't rush and shout if you need any help.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Julie, the needles and yarn sound fine. There is no reason why you can't use a mix of beads as it will make for a fun design. Keep some beads spare for some of the other techniques. xx


This is what I have now- I am part way through purling back, placing the beads above the plain stitch between the beads on the knit row- if that makes sense!


----------



## PurpleFi

ashasue said:


> If it's not too late, I'd love to join.


Cos it's not too late, a lot of people are only just starting. Follw my notes from the beginning and shout if you need help.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> This is what I have now- I am part way through purling back, placing the beads above the plain stitch between the beads on the knit row- if that makes sense!


That's looking good Julie, I love the fixed colours of the beads. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

I am not going to put any more techiques on just yet, but for those of you that are up to day you may like to prepare a few little swatches for some free beading techniques. This is what you can do.

1. Make a stocking stitch square of about 4x4 inches

2. Make a piece of lace work about the same size

If you are just starting, don't be in a rush to catch up, beading is not a fast process and you need to take your time.

Hope this keeps everyone happy. HAPPY BEADING. :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline

I love the way you are taking your time giving out all the info. Those who are following in real time are able to get prepare for the next part an those who are using the workshop 'after the event' will fin it nicely lai out. It's a really useful class.


----------



## jangmb

I appreciate the time you are taking, PurpleFi. I am just now working a row of putting beads on from the purl row. For some reason it is trickier than with the knit stitch. Your "carrying along the beads" with embroidry floss will be next. I need to study your instructions more carefully as this technique has not clicked in my mind yet. This is a great class and I appreciate you sharing your talents and time for us all. Thanks to all who have posted your work so far. I need a bit more on and the I will post a pic.


----------



## Designer1234

NOTE: Purple suggested you start at the beginning. 

that is one of the things about written workshops like ours. the information is spread out from page one -- so each of you should go back each day and quickly refer to all the posts. It is easy for new members to sign in and miss important information. Start at the beginning (this is the case in ALL our workshops. -go back each time you join us - to make sure there have been no questions and answers. We do try to 'trim' the 'conversation posts which don't add to the workshop -don't misunderstand me - we like a feeling of community in the workshops so you are welcome to compliment and discuss with each other. if there is a question the actuall question is deleted once the teacher clicks on 'quote reply' and answers as both will be on that post. 

We are not running a really strict workshop - enjoy yourselves, and please ask questions. often someone else who might be shy of posting might need the same information. Just START AT THE BEGINNING no matter where you are - and check back often. Sometimes there are corrections and new answers to questions. Please have fun, please learn and please join in. 

We do these workshops for all of you. They have to be organized to some extent and we try to follow the same procedures with them all so that our students know what to expect - 

We are glad you are enjoying this beading workshop and we know you will be using the techniques from now on.


----------



## kaixixang

I have to agree with Designer1234...there are extra pictures that I missed the first go through from page one. Just one photo out of place and you can miss out how to do a fun project.


----------



## marywallis

I noticed some holes, like yarn overs, was this someones special design? Thanks mw


----------



## wittystitches

It's far from perfect and I'm not sure where it's going but so far it's been great fun.


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> I love the way you are taking your time giving out all the info. Those who are following in real time are able to get prepare for the next part an those who are using the workshop 'after the event' will fin it nicely lai out. It's a really useful class.


Hope your beading or should I say beaing is better than your typing (hope you find your Ds soon)
Don't forget I am here to help whenever you need it. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

wittystitches said:


> It's far from perfect and I'm not sure where it's going but so far it's been great fun.


That is looking lovely, like your combination of beads. I never know where I am going but I do have fun on the way. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

marywallis said:


> I noticed some holes, like yarn overs, was this someones special design? Thanks mw


If it's at the beginning of the green knitting. I did a picot edge to give it a bit of a frill. If it wasn't that which photo were you refering to?


----------



## Suula

Been a bit busy but got beads on the yarn now and worked on my chart for a little bag/cover. I have seen a few missed beads so will need to add them in, having tons of fun but was a bit scary doing the beads with 2 dogs and 1 of the cats extremely interested!


----------



## PurpleFi

Suula said:


> Been a bit busy but got beads on the yarn now and worked on my chart for a phone cover. I have seen a few missed beads so will need to add them in, having tons of fun but was a bit scary doing the beads with 2 dogs and 1 of the cats extremely interested!


You have been busy, looks like am ambitious design. Having animals 'helping' can always be good fun.


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleFi said:


> You have been busy, looks like am ambitious design. Having animals 'helping' can always be good fun.


Just looked at your design again, which way are you knitting the design. You will know that the graph paper is rectangular not square, knitted stitches are wider than they are tall so make sure you work on it at as I have put in my diagram on page 2.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I have strung the beads on my yarn as you told us but I am afraid I have been lazy & am adding them to a lacy scarf pattern rather than making a graph. Hope that is OK. I must say, I have done a little swearing as the yarn gets tangled as I push the beads along the yarn. Maybe I shouod have strung fewer but I didn't want to run out.

Wittystitches, I like the look of the dangly clusters, I will have to try that on another project.
Thanks, purple for doing the workshop.


----------



## lifeline

Katsch said:


> Me too been busy working on fairies but nice to have this workshop as a reference.


 :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have strung the beads on my yarn as you told us but I am afraid I have been lazy & am adding them to a lacy scarf pattern rather than making a graph. Hope that is OK. I must say, I have done a little swearing as the yarn gets tangled as I push the beads along the yarn. Maybe I shouod have strung fewer but I didn't want to run out.
> 
> Of course adding the beads to a scarf pattern is fine. Don't forget it is YOUR project so you can do what you like. Looking forward to seeing how it is coming along.
> :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

I'm in at last. Only on a watch and learn basis at the moment but will definitely be trying it in the future. Well done Purple - great workshop!


----------



## PurpleFi

Hello to all of those just signing it. I know just after Christmas is a busy time that's why we are not making any big item on this workshop. Even if you only have time to do a small swatch by casting on 25 stitches and having a go, you may find it clearer to see what's going on. Anyway I am here to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## Beachkc

I am a lurker on this workshop also.my first lace knitting was a snood lace and beads. I loved working with beads and have since made several snoods and given all away. I have only loaded beads on the yarn before knitting and I look forward to learning the other technics you are teaching. You are a good teacher and I appreciate your creativity and your obvious joy in sharing. This is the one beading knit that I have kept for myself. So far!


----------



## PurpleFi

Beachkc said:


> I am a lurker on this workshop also.my first lace knitting was a snood lace and beads. I loved working with beads and have since made several snoods and given all away. I have only loaded beads on the yarn before knitting and I look forward to learning the other technics you are teaching. You are a good teacher and I appreciate your creativity and your obvious joy in sharing. This is the one beading knit that I have kept for myself. So far!


Beautiful work, well done.


----------



## Suula

Beachkc said:


> I am a lurker on this workshop also.my first lace knitting was a snood lace and beads. I loved working with beads and have since made several snoods and given all away. I have only loaded beads on the yarn before knitting and I look forward to learning the other technics you are teaching. You are a good teacher and I appreciate your creativity and your obvious joy in sharing. This is the one beading knit that I have kept for myself. So far!


Very nice xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Zraza said:


> Hi, I want to be in this workshop. Not sure if you have me on your list. I am still reading all the information provided. I do have some colored beads in a sandwich bag but not sure what size it is. How do I determine the size of the beads? I really want to be in this class but as I do not drive, I want to know if I can use whatever beads, yarn and knitting needles I have just to learn the technique. Thanks.


As long as you can thread the beads on the yarn it will be fine. We are just going through some beading techniques. So don't worry, give it a go and shout if you need help.


----------



## MissMelba

progress report: beads have been strung and I have done my cast on and a few rows. Thanks PurpleFi for the tips  I am using a soft cotton crochet thread, about a lace or sock weight, and some silver beads from my stash.


----------



## Designer1234

.

The workshop section has 2900+ subscribed members who take or read our workshops. There is a reason for the guidelines. 
================================================

As you know, I have had problems with my shoulder -tendon separated completely and arthritis in the shoulder. as a result I took a couple of days off from the beading class. however, I am back at it and it seems to be okay.

I hope to do some today. Once we get some projects finished - we will open a Parade.

*An advanced workshop will be taught by knancy sometime this summer. She was booked for this spring but is in the midst of a move and had to postpone it until later in the year. She is a very experience beader*.


----------



## lsdlong

Is it too late to get in?


Designer - Our teacher is in the UK and so she will be happy to say hello when she can - there is a time difference so if you have a question just post it and she will answer when she is available.. 

Please read from page one (including the workshop information)right through the workshop and away you go! I think all the answers to any of your questions will be there for your information. 

Please, everyone, don't forget to post your pictures of the work in progress.


----------



## Designer1234

INFORMATION

PLEASE everyone - read the guidelines at the beginning of every workshop - 
The workshop section has 2900+ subscribed members who take or read our workshops. There is a reason for the guidelines it is the only way we can keep them run with the same basic idea - to make the classes as easy to follow as possible. 
======================================
*An advanced workshop will be taught by knancy sometime this summer. She was booked for this spring but is in the midst of a move and had to postpone it until later in the year. She is a very experience beader*.
==========================================

I hope to do some today. Once we get some projects finished - we will open a Parade.


----------



## PurpleFi

Werlcome to you new ones just signing in and glad you are back with us Shirley.

I am going to post the next technique, but don't worry if you are not ready yet, just keep working your way through.

For this techniques, beading with a crochet hook, you will need to push any beads on your yarn out of the way as you will be using some spare beads. You will also need a fine (I use a .5 mm) crochet hook.

This is the technique I prefer for applying single beads to yarn as they are secured on a double thread and it is also a good technique when you have a rather fragile or bobbly yarn where pushing a load of beads on it can spoil it.


----------



## PurpleFi

Knit a few stitches so you are not working right on the end of the row.

Pusj the bead onto the crochet hook, then pick up the next stitch with the crochet hook and then slide the bead on to the stitch. This can be a bit fiddly but take your time. Then put the slipped stitch onto the right hand needle without knitting it.

Carry on knitting until you are ready to do another hooked bead.

I have show just how the bead goes the yarn in the first two photos

The third photo shows the bead (this time it is a shell) on the slipped stitch.

Note: Shell beads are ideal for this technique as they lie flat against the knitting, but make sure you have them the right way round.

Below the needles you will some some hooked beads in place on the knitting.

I hope that is clearly explained, but please feel free to ask any questions. Have fun


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> This is the part that interests a lot of us -- adding beads separately rather than knitting them in. great!


This is much kinder on the wool, especially if you are using lace weight as I feel that it is just too fine to take a lot of beads being pushed along it

Forgot to say, your beading is looking great Shirley.There are lots of beads that need working to the right side. I do understand the process so when my arm allows me I can use it and get more practice.


----------



## Lurker 2

My bag almost completed- not a lot of beading yet- because I don't feel the beads are quite right for that technique- I have been learning how to handle them none the less.
Looking forward to working with my shell 'beads'. (with this new crochet hook technique you have shown us- I can see me doing a lot of beading from now on- I've always loved making bags of various sizes!


----------



## lifeline

llamagenny said:


> I'm in--have a project in mind (beret from knitting in the details book)and probably will start Mon. Llamagenny


Is that beret called Constance? I love that book...such beautiful things in it.


----------



## Designer1234

I am not sure whether I mentioned here that I got the Knit one bead too, book from the library -- I thought it was good. If I decide I will use a lot of beading it would be worthwhile to have it. But the basics purple is teaching give us a good start.


----------



## TLL

Thank you for the thoughts and suggestions for the next technique, PurpleFi. I would have to agree with you about the lace weight yarn. I am making do, but this would be much more gentle to that delicate fiber.

Nice work, ladies! :thumbup:

I have ordered the Knit One, Bead Too book. I cannot wait until it gets here.


----------



## Baba masha

My very first attempt at beading in knitting.


----------



## PurpleFi

TLL said:


> Thank you for the thoughts and suggestions for the next technique, PurpleFi. I would have to agree with you about the lace weight yarn. I am making do, but this would be much more gentle to that delicate fiber.
> 
> Nice work, ladies! :thumbup:
> 
> I have ordered the Knit One, Bead Too book. I cannot wait until it gets here.


You will love the book.


----------



## PurpleFi

Baba masha said:


> My very first attempt at beading in knitting.


Well done, it looks like you are getting the hang of it.


----------



## Designer1234

PurpleFi said:


> Well done, it looks like you are getting the hang of it.


It looks great - you do so well with all our workshops. I am so glad you are enjoying them.


----------



## Baba masha

Designer1234 said:


> It looks great - you do so well with all our workshops. I am so glad you are enjoying them.


Thank you so much for your kind words and encouragement Designer, they mean so much to me.

Thank you so much PurpleFi for teaching this wonderful class. It is wonderful and greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lurker 2

The completed bag,
first side
second side
and drawn up.


----------



## wittystitches

Couldn't find a hook smaller than .9, too large for my beads, so I cut a length of 8 pound gauge fishing monofilament, hook it through the stitch then the doubled ends through the bead and pull it through. A little time consuming, but, hey, it works!


----------



## artsyist

The first attempt, I kept simple. My mother likes to have fancy bags to wear around her neck for her medical emergency device and has asked for something with beads. I hope this fills the need.


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Beautiful bags, ladies! :thumbup:


It is interesting to see how each has interpreted the instructions! I think you will have learned a lot from doing yours, Artsyist- I like it! is that an I-cord?


----------



## Gweniepooh

:lol: :lol: Having a laugh at myself...I have such a problem deciding on color of yarn and color of beads. Finally got beads loaded (about 150) using DK washable wool yarn in a deep pink...added the beaded edge and it was okay but not happy at all with the color combination so....starting over. :lol: :lol: Also, I really have difficulty making something that I know I won't use nor know anyone that would use it so the small bag is out for me...have now selected to do either a kerchief style cowl or a scarf...Will check back in tomorrow sometime if I get a chance to get anything done. 

By the way...you are an awesome teacher...love all the pictures demonstrating...makes it so much easier for us visual learners.


----------



## jangmb

Great bags, Julie and Artstyle. You are both a great inspiration.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> The completed bag,
> first side
> second side
> and drawn up.


Very nice Julie, the beads show up well on the white yarn.


----------



## PurpleFi

wittystitches said:


> Couldn't find a hook smaller than .9, too large for my beads, so I cut a length of 8 pound gauge fishing monofilament, hook it through the stitch then the doubled ends through the bead and pull it through. A little time consuming, but, hey, it works!


That's what I call lateral thinking :thumbup: Glad it worked.


----------



## PurpleFi

artsyist said:


> The first attempt, I kept simple. My mother likes to have fancy bags to wear around her neck for her medical emergency device and has asked for something with beads. I hope this fills the need.


What's not to like. Any shade of purple is great and the beading looks good too :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> It is interesting to see how each has interpreted the instructions! I think you will have learned a lot from doing yours, Artsyist- I like it! is that an I-cord?


You are right Julie, it is lovely to see how everyone interprets it. This is just what I wanted to do to get everyone doing their own ideas.

Shirley, it looks like you are soon going to have enough for a Parade.
===============================

*DESIGNER1234 here* -
I will open a PARADE tomorrow morning so if any one else has work in progress pictures as well as all the finished work watch for it and post there. Our parades are wonderful. We have one for each of our workshops except two cancelled workshops- It gives KP members the opportunity to see what we have accomplished with all our workshops and it is hard for me to believe. will let you know here when the Parade is opened.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Very nice Julie, the beads show up well on the white yarn.


Thank you, especially to our teacher- next step I want to learn to use the crochet hook- mine is a .75mm - I have some pretty shell discs, and pearl coloured beads- again to go on white- I seem to have a lot of white scraps!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, especially to our teacher- next step I want to learn to use the crochet hook- mine is a .75mm - I have some pretty shell discs, and pearl coloured beads- again to go on white- I seem to have a lot of white scraps!


Hopefully the shells should go through the .75mm crochet hook.

One thing to remember with the shells you are knitting the bag from the top down so you will need to put the shells on back to front so you get the front showing when you have the bag up the right way. Does that make sense? The best thing is to do one, turn the knitting upside down and check :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Thanks for all your nice comments about the course, I am doing it a bit like me - Slow and Simple. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hopefully the shells should go through the .75mm crochet hook.
> 
> One thing to remember with the shells you are knitting the bag from the top down so you will need to put the shells on back to front so you get the front showing when you have the bag up the right way. Does that make sense? The best thing is to do one, turn the knitting upside down and check :thumbup:


Thanks so much for the tip! I will be double checking that!


----------



## jmai5421

Designer1234 said:


> I am not sure whether I mentioned here that I got the Knit one bead too, book from the library -- I thought it was good. If I decide I will use a lot of beading it would be worthwhile to have it. But the basics purple is teaching give us a good start.


So sorry to hear that your shoulder is acting up. Hope you feel better soon.
Glad to know that the beading book is worth it. I actually have my beads strung but have not done anything more. I was waiting for the book to get some ideas to pattern the beads. I ordered a used book from Amazon. It was pretty cheap, a little more than the postage. Hopefully it will be here soon. I will be reading through from the beginning again to get started. I need to get in gear.


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> My bag almost completed- not a lot of beading yet- because I don't feel the beads are quite right for that technique- I have been learning how to handle them none the less.
> Looking forward to working with my shell 'beads'. (with this new crochet hook technique you have shown us- I can see me doing a lot of beading from now on- I've always loved making bags of various sizes!


Anxious to see your bag finished. I like it so far. The red and green beads really pop against the ecru background.


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> The completed bag,
> first side
> second side
> and drawn up.


I should have scrolled down further to see the finished bag. I really like it. Beautiful job. Now I really have to get going.


----------



## jmai5421

artsyist said:


> The first attempt, I kept simple. My mother likes to have fancy bags to wear around her neck for her medical emergency device and has asked for something with beads. I hope this fills the need.


I like your bag. You have given me an idea to make one for my daughter to wear her cell phone around her neck. She needs to have the phone close by and accessible in case she needs help.


----------



## jmai5421

Gweniepooh said:


> :lol: :lol: Having a laugh at myself...I have such a problem deciding on color of yarn and color of beads. Finally got beads loaded (about 150) using DK washable wool yarn in a deep pink...added the beaded edge and it was okay but not happy at all with the color combination so....starting over. :lol: :lol: Also, I really have difficulty making something that I know I won't use nor know anyone that would use it so the small bag is out for me...have now selected to do either a kerchief style cowl or a scarf...Will check back in tomorrow sometime if I get a chance to get anything done.
> 
> By the way...you are an awesome teacher...love all the pictures demonstrating...makes it so much easier for us visual learners.


Ditto about the teaching. The pictures are great. I am a visual learner too. Need both the directions and the pictures.


----------



## artsyist

Lurker 2 said:


> It is interesting to see how each has interpreted the instructions! I think you will have learned a lot from doing yours, Artsyist- I like it! is that an I-cord?


Thank you. Yes, that is a 5 stitch I-cord. I would have liked a beaded cord but I didn't want any more weight than necessary.


----------



## PurpleFi

jmai5421 said:


> I like your bag. You have given me an idea to make one for my daughter to wear her cell phone around her neck. She needs to have the phone close by and accessible in case she needs help.


That sounds a good idea. Let me know if you need any more help.


----------



## PurpleFi

artsyist said:


> Thank you. Yes, that is a 5 stitch I-cord. I would have liked a beaded cord but I didn't want any more weight than necessary.


I think you are right not to have beaded the cord as the beads might rub round the neck.


----------



## MissMelba

Like some of the others I prefer a project instead of a swatch so my attempt at beading and knitting will be a zil bag. (zils are the finger cymbals used by belly dancers)

Great to see everyone's work so far


----------



## seedstitch

Kinda difficult for the camera to capture, red on red, but I want you to know I've made progress and seem to have the technique down now. All the beads are staying locked to the front of the work. When I began the project, the beads popped to the back and won't come out, but its only a headband and that part will probably be under my hair. I'll just treasure the piece as a reminder of the learning experience. I hope you can make out the beads. I just wanted a little bling, kind of understated. Its to be a summer headband made of cotton Knit-Cro-Sheen with a seed-stitch check pattern, the beads centered in the stockinet fields. This project is going to take a long time to finish so I'll put it aside and go on to the next technique. I also ordered the Knit One, Bead Too book - a used copy at a great price!


----------



## TLL

Wow! Everyone's projects are looking so good! I just had to let you know that my book JUST got here!!! I am sitting down with it and a cup of tea next! Happy Beading!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

MissMelba said:


> Like some of the others I prefer a project instead of a swatch so my attempt at beading and knitting will be a zil bag. (zils are the finger cymbals used by belly dancers)
> 
> Great to see everyone's work so far


That sounds like a perfect project.


----------



## PurpleFi

seedstitch said:


> Kinda difficult for the camera to capture, red on red, but I want you to know I've made progress and seem to have the technique down now. All the beads are staying locked to the front of the work. When I began the project, the beads popped to the back and won't come out, but its only a headband and that part will probably be under my hair. I'll just treasure the piece as a reminder of the learning experience. I hope you can make out the beads. I just wanted a little bling, kind of understated. Its to be a summer headband made of cotton Knit-Cro-Sheen with a seed-stitch check pattern, the beads centered in the stockinet fields. This project is going to take a long time to finish so I'll put it aside and go on to the next technique. I also ordered the Knit One, Bead Too book - a used copy at a great price!


Well done on mastering the technique . You will love the book.


----------



## PurpleFi

TLL said:


> Wow! Everyone's projects are looking so good! I just had to let you know that my book JUST got here!!! I am sitting down with it and a cup of tea next! Happy Beading!!!


Glad your book has arrived. I won't be doing all the techniques and I will be adding some others and of course I will be cheating!


----------



## Designer1234

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for all your nice comments about the course, I am doing it a bit like me - Slow and Simple. :roll:


SIMPLE!!!!!!????:? Ladies, Purplefi is in a dream world if she thinks she is simple. She is so funny, talented, one of a kind and that statement is very far out!! Londy - am I right?

TP members, am I right????? :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

Designer1234 said:


> SIMPLE!!!!!!????:? Ladies, Purplefi is in a dream world if she thinks she is simple. She is so funny, talented, one of a kind and that statement is very far out!! Londy - am I right?
> 
> TP members, am I right????? :lol: :thumbup:


You are definitely right!  :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

PurpleFi said:


> Glad your book has arrived. I won't be doing all the techniques and I will be adding some others and of course I will be cheating!


Hee hee! There is a lot in there! It was fun to browse through and let my imagination wander.

I am wondering about the missing beads that I want to put in my lace....they would go into a pretty delicate spot...is it possible to add them or should I rip it out and start over? ...Or be patient and wait until you get that far?


----------



## tmlester

Designer1234 said:


> SIMPLE!!!!!!????:? Ladies, Purplefi is in a dream world if she thinks she is simple. She is so funny, talented, one of a kind and that statement is very far out!! Londy - am I right?
> 
> TP members, am I right????? :lol: :thumbup:


Most definitely, right!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Hi Purple: I'm a little late starting this (finishing WIPs}. I received this lovely FREE pattern in my inbox this morning and I wondered if you thought it would be suitable for beading. I do knit a lot of lace so I'm not put off by this.
Trisha


----------



## Designer1234

*THE PARADE OF PROJECTS COMPLETED BY STUDENTS OF THE BASIC BEADING CLASS - is now open.*

Please post as many pictures of you can of your finished projects as well as works in progress. It is important as each of our classes has posted pictures of our work and people have been so impressed - We enjoy showing KP members what we have accomplished.

please post your pictures at the following link

I have started it off with purple fi's work and hope you will post your work here and in the Parade.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-230265-1.html#4640422


----------



## Bonnie7591

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Hi Purple: I'm a little late starting this (finishing WIPs}. I received this lovely FREE pattern in my inbox this morning and I wondered if you thought it would be suitable for beading. I do knit a lot of lace so I'm not put off by this.
> Trisha


That's very pretty.


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> You are definitely right!  :thumbup:


I second that :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Hi Purple: I'm a little late starting this (finishing WIPs}. I received this lovely FREE pattern in my inbox this morning and I wondered if you thought it would be suitable for beading. I do knit a lot of lace so I'm not put off by this.
> Trisha


I woul bead that, it's beautiful. I have put it into my desktop file. I can even see where I woul place the beads. I would probably only place them on the 'chevron' part of the scarf and not all the way round...they woul be lost an uncomfortable.


----------



## Baba masha

Designer1234 said:


> SIMPLE!!!!!!????:? Ladies, Purplefi is in a dream world if she thinks she is simple. She is so funny, talented, one of a kind and that statement is very far out!! Londy - am I right?
> 
> TP members, am I right????? :lol: :thumbup:


Oh, you are SO right.

An extremely talented lady and a magnificent teacher. We KP members are sooooo lucky and grateful. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

TLL said:


> Hee hee! There is a lot in there! It was fun to browse through and let my imagination wander.
> 
> I am wondering about the missing beads that I want to put in my lace....they would go into a pretty delicate spot...is it possible to add them or should I rip it out and start over? ...Or be patient and wait until you get that far?


I would not rip it out and I haven't quite got to the adding beads technique that I use. So try and be patient. You could always have a go at one of the projects in the book. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Hi Purple: I'm a little late starting this (finishing WIPs}. I received this lovely FREE pattern in my inbox this morning and I wondered if you thought it would be suitable for beading. I do knit a lot of lace so I'm not put off by this.
> Trisha


That is a lovely pattern and yes if you are happy with the pattern go ahead and add beads. The method I would use would be the crochet hooked method as this is a fine yarn and pushing a load of beads on it would spoil the yarn. With the crochet hook method you can place the beads exactly where you want them and they willbe held in place by a double thread. I would only put the beads on the end parts of the scarf maybe just to define the chevrons. All over would be too heavy and the beads may feel uncomfortable on your neck. I would not use beads on the cast on but perhaps crochet them on afterwards (but that is just me). Perhaps do a small sample of a couple of chevrons and try different placings. Remember more is less so don't overload the design.
And after having said all that, it is your scarf so do it how you want. :thumbup: Just let me know if you want any help.


----------



## SaxonLady

Designer1234 said:


> SIMPLE!!!!!!????:? Ladies, Purplefi is in a dream world if she thinks she is simple. She is so funny, talented, one of a kind and that statement is very far out!! Londy - am I right?
> 
> TP members, am I right????? :lol: :thumbup:


You are SO right!!!


----------



## TLL

PurpleFi said:


> I would not rip it out and I haven't quite got to the adding beads technique that I use. So try and be patient. You could always have a go at one of the projects in the book. :thumbup:


I will be patient. There are plenty of other WIP to choose from - maybe I will add some beads to them....  Thank you!


----------



## PurpleFi

TLL said:


> I will be patient. There are plenty of other WIP to choose from - maybe I will add some beads to them....  Thank you!


I just bought a jumper today and I can see some places that need beads :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

My good friend bonnie7591 from Saskatchewan (another western Canadian) has trouble posting her pictures so here they are. 
She is a wonderful knitter. enjoy her beautiful work!

I am including her remarks regarding these two gorgeous scarves.

Note: I will also post them in the Parade -- Great job Bonnie


----------



## lifeline

Designer1234 said:


> My good friend bonnie7591 from Saskatchewan (another western Canadian) has trouble posting her pictures so here they are.
> She is a wonderful knitter. enjoy her beautiful work!
> 
> I am including her remarks regarding these two gorgeous scarves.
> 
> Note: I will also post them in the Parade -- Great job Bonnie


Beautiful work.


----------



## Designer1234

LADIES: I have been reading through the posts and as there are a lot of posts that are really just appreciation posts but that are not really to do with the workshops, as is our policy -- I will delete them in the next day or two - We keep all the workshops permanently on line and it is much easier for us to 
do this while the workshop is in progress rather than try to do it after they are closed. It is time consuming but we want the closed workshops which will be kept in our archives to be as trimmed with class information only. So, please forgive me - I don't want you to stop in any way, discussing the work -- or your feelings about the class -- we will just slowly remove some of the non class posts. I wish we could keep every post on these workshops but they just override the actual information and class work if we don't trim them a bit. 

Thanks - Designer1234


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> LADIES: I have been reading through the posts and as there are a lot of posts that are really just appreciation posts but that are not really to do with the workshops, as is our policy -- I will delete them in the next day or two - We keep all the workshops permanently on line and it is much easier for us to
> do this while the workshop is in progress rather than try to do it after they are closed. It is time consuming but we want the closed workshops which will be kept in our archives to be as trimmed with class information only. So, please forgive me - I don't want you to stop in any way, discussing the work -- or your feelings about the class -- we will just slowly remove some of the non class posts. I wish we could keep every post on these workshops but they just override the actual information and class work if we don't trim them a bit.
> 
> Thanks - Designer1234


Thanks for keeping it trimmed down. But before you do - everyone is doing great work, so lovely to see your own interpretation on what we have done so far and there will be a chance to do even more unique beading with the next techniques.


----------



## Designer1234

I am not in a hurry to trim - I just wanted to let the students know that some of the posts might be deleted in the next week or so -- but only the early ones. we will leave every post in for at least 2 or 3 days. Designer


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> I am not in a hurry to trim - I just wanted to let the students know that some of the posts might be deleted in the next week or so -- but only the early ones. we will leave every post in for at least 2 or 3 days. Designer


Ok, that's fine. I have been experimenting today with some beaded crochet while I was waiting to see my specialist. Got some interesting comments from nurses and when I told the specialist I was going to America later in the year, he tells me he was in Louisville where Binkbrice and Linkan are and visited other places we are going to. Small world isn't it.


----------



## TLL

PurpleFi said:


> Ok, that's fine. I have been experimenting today with some beaded crochet while I was waiting to see my specialist. Got some interesting comments from nurses and when I told the specialist I was going to America later in the year, he tells me he was in Louisville where Binkbrice and Linkan are and visited other places we are going to. Small world isn't it.


...and getting smaller all the time with the internet. 

Designer, your friend has done some beautiful pieces. :thumbup: It is so fun now to look at things like this and have a better understanding of what they are about.  (Thank you, PurpleFi!)


----------



## PurpleFi

I hope everyone is happy with their beading so far. I am now going onto the next technique but do not worry if you have not done the other techniques yet. Just continue to work your way through.

This technique is where the beads are placed between the stitches and by increasing the number of beads you can change the shape of the knitting.

I used this technique on my purple purse and here is a photo of it..


----------



## PurpleFi

First of all make sure you start on the WS of your work and work in garter stitch.

Start a couple of stitches in from the edge.

Slide bead up to stitch, leave it in the gap between the stitches.

Knit the next stitch. You will see the bead has gone through to the RS of the work


----------



## PurpleFi

On my bag I added the beads using garter stitch.

On the sample below I have used three different stitches

From left to right

Ist 3 lots of beads are on reverse stocking stitch

Middle 2 are on stocking stitch

3rd lot are on garter stitch

As you can see this affects the look of the beads. I have left three stitches between the beads just to seperate the examples, again it's up to you how many stitches you put between them and also how many beads you put between the stitches. I have gone up to 4 beads on my purple purse as I wanted it to fan out.


----------



## Lurker 2

This new method of using the beads (for me) is making it mandatory that I get more beads to work with! Just not quite enough in one colour- but I will have to look closer at what I have. I can see that I will be back to using my very fine 4 ply cotton yarn!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> This new method of using the beads (for me) is making it mandatory that I get more beads to work with! Just not quite enough in one colour- but I will have to look closer at what I have. I can see that I will be back to using my very fine 4 ply cotton yarn!


You can mix the colours Julie, as long as they are roughly the same size. In fact I think it might look rather nice in random colours.


----------



## TLL

It is amazing how different the beads look with the different stitches separating them! Thank you for the demo. 

...and how wide awake you all are in these different time zones! (It is mid-day here!) :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

TLL said:


> It is amazing how different the beads look with the different stitches separating them! Thank you for the demo.
> 
> ...and how wide awake you all are in these different time zones! (It is mid-day here!) :thumbup:


I'm just off to get dinner and a glass of wine, but I'll be back later.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> You can mix the colours Julie, as long as they are roughly the same size. In fact I think it might look rather nice in random colours.


I am going to have to open up a few phials of beads, I am sure they will thread on the fine yarn- guess what I am hoping to do with much of today! Tomorrow I will be heading out in the morning, going to the Otara Market which is famous around these parts!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> I'm just off to get dinner and a glass of wine, but I'll be back later.


That sounds a lovely recipe for the evening!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi asked me to post this photo- I have a number of shell 'chunks' that are mostly pierced in the middle. I have been uncertain how to handle them- as the discs I have worked with so far- all had the hole pierced to one side.


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> PurpleFi asked me to post this photo- I have a number of shell 'chunks' that are mostly pierced in the middle. I have been uncertain how to handle them- as the discs I have worked with so far- all had the hole pierced to one side.


Julie, they are beautiful beads! I am sure you will come up with something fun and interesting with them.


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Julie, they are beautiful beads! I am sure you will come up with something fun and interesting with them.


They are a bit beyond my skill level at present!


----------



## agnescr

How about threading one on spare yarn add small bead then rethread through hole it would lie flat on the work......... my drawing is not the best hope you get the general idea lol


----------



## danamp

I'm in.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> How about threading one on spare yarn add small bead then rethread through hole it would lie flat on the work......... my drawing is not the best hope you get the general idea lol


Certainly worth thinking about, thanks Agnes! The beading book that is in our library system is in now- just got to get down and collect it- it is quite chilly and windy today so I think I will wait for next week.


----------



## agnescr

wet and chilly here too..pitch dark by 3:30pm cant wait for the longer days,i am not a winter person


----------



## PurpleFi

TLL said:


> Julie, they are beautiful beads! I am sure you will come up with something fun and interesting with them.


They are really lovely beads Julie, Those that have an off centre hole can be applied to the knitting using the crochet hook method so they lay flat on the fabric. It could make for some very interesting deisigns, remember everything does not have to be symetrical.
You could give Agnes technique a try and you could also use them for the sewn on after method that I haven't done yet.


----------



## seedstitch

I think I've got the technique of placing beads with crochet hook. I really like this technique. This yarn and bead combination reminds me of the crabapple tree that still has its berries. I think the project has possibilities but I haven't mastered the stitch pattern yet due to my frequent inability to count. I'll go on to the next technique.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> wet and chilly here too..pitch dark by 3:30pm cant wait for the longer days,i am not a winter person


And of course a lot colder - it is 23 C outside now- and BTW there has been a dramatic change to sun and wind!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> They are really lovely beads Julie, Those that have an off centre hole can be applied to the knitting using the crochet hook method so they lay flat on the fabric. It could make for some very interesting deisigns, remember everything does not have to be symetrical.
> You could give Agnes technique a try and you could also use them for the sewn on after method that I haven't done yet.


I have very few asymmetrical ones- although they are not regular shapes. I will wait for the sewn in method I think- I have found a mass of small green beads that I have yet to thread up to try the bead in the gap method (sorry I have not checked back to see what you called it)


----------



## PurpleFi

seedstitch said:


> I think I've got the technique of placing beads with crochet hook. I really like this technique. This yarn and bead combination reminds me of the crabapple tree that still has its berries. I think the project has possibilities but I haven't mastered the stitch pattern yet due to my frequent inability to count. I'll go on to the next technique.


Your beading is looking good. You will find some techniques better than others, but you have the crohet hook method off to a tea.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> I have very few asymmetrical ones- although they are not regular shapes. I will wait for the sewn in method I think- I have found a mass of small green beads that I have yet to thread up to try the bead in the gap method (sorry I not checked back to see what you called it)


Bead in the gap is fiine, I know what you mean.


----------



## TLL

This is a hooked bead project.


----------



## seedstitch

PurpleFi said:


> On my bag I added the beads using garter stitch. On the sample below I have used three different stitches (snipped) I have gone up to 4 beads on my purple purse as I wanted it to fan out.


Purple, have you added these beads without any rows between them? that is, one row after the other?


----------



## Beth72

I'm in


----------



## jangmb

Great tutorial, Purplefi! A lot to practice to get fixed in our minds. Great shell beads, Julie. Looks like you have been working at practice, TLL good showing. To all the others you have posted great work - sorry too many on too many pages to list you each - but WOW do I like what I see!!


----------



## Lurker 2

jangmb said:


> Great tutorial, Purplefi! A lot to practice to get fixed in our minds. Great shell beads, Julie. Looks like you have been working at practice, TLL good showing. To all the others you have posted great work - sorry too many on too many pages to list you each - but WOW do I like what I see!!


Thanks, Jan!


----------



## TLL

jangmb said:


> Great tutorial, Purplefi! A lot to practice to get fixed in our minds. Great shell beads, Julie. Looks like you have been working at practice, TLL good showing. To all the others you have posted great work - sorry too many on too many pages to list you each - but WOW do I like what I see!!


Thank you, Jan.


----------



## PurpleFi

seedstitch said:


> Purple, have you added these beads without any rows between them? that is, one row after the other?


Yes I have. If you are going to fan them out by adding more every other row you will need to do this to keep the fan shape. But there is nothing to stop you doing it when you like and see what happens. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

TLL said:


> This is a hooked bead project.


That is looking lovely, hooked beads are by far the best way to add beads to fine lace knitting.


----------



## seedstitch

Beads in spaces. I guess the beads are too large for the work for this technique; they are crowded and won't lay in rows. I knitted one row with one bead every 6 stitches, then second row 2 beads every 6 stitches, third row 3 beads every six stitches. Where do we go from here? Should one cast on some stitches in those big spaces to continue knitting?


----------



## PurpleFi

seedstitch said:


> Beads in spaces. I guess the beads are too large for the work for this technique; they are crowded and won't lay in rows. I knitted one row with one bead every 6 stitches, then second row 2 beads every 6 stitches, third row 3 beads every six stitches. Where do we go from here? Should one cast on some stitches in those big spaces to continue knitting?


I agree with you the beads are a bit big. I would also do two rows of 1 bead, 2 rows of 2 beads etc that would give a better fan and probably make them lie flatter.

Yes, I increased after the beads, I think I did a yarn over. It does leave a hole, I will probably weave some ribbon through it. Here is a close up of it, I put some white paper in the bag so I hope you can see it clearly.


----------



## Patches39

TLL said:


> If someone, me, wanted to add beads to lace, what would you suggest? Is that a technique we have not gotten to, by chance? Instead of the little purse, I have added beads to the edges of a scarf. Now that I have done several rows, I see places that a bead would be a nice accent, but it is a delicate piece. Specifically, I am thinking of the column next to the stitch markers and on the cast on edge. Thank you so much!


That is lovely,


----------



## Patches39

Ok here is my first ever beard project. Not to happy with it, but like doing it, 
It is a I phone cover! will make a cord to go through it, when I sew it up. :shock:


----------



## Patches39

Page 13, will be trying this soon must get really different beads, like this. 
Soooooo happy, Love this class, book came today, and I really like it the socks. :-D "knit one bead too"


----------



## PurpleFi

Patches39 said:


> Ok here is my first ever beard project. Not to happy with it, but like doing it,
> It is a I phone cover! will make a cord to go through it, when I sew it up. :shock:


It looks lovely, glad you are enjoying the technique. As they say practice makes perfect, so you can now make another one.
What are you not happy with?


----------



## PurpleFi

Patches39 said:


> Page 13, will be trying this soon must get really different beads, like this.
> Soooooo happy, Love this class,


If you are happy I am happy too x


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> It looks lovely, glad you are enjoying the technique. As they say practice makes perfect, so you can now make another one.
> What are you not happy with?


It is not even, but the next one will be lol


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> The completed bag,
> first side
> second side
> and drawn up.


WOW!!!! That is awesome. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Patches39 said:


> It is not even, but the next one will be lol


OK, if you find the knitting is a bit loose and the beads slide around a bit, go down one size in needles and see if that helps. x


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> SIMPLE!!!!!!????:? Ladies, Purplefi is in a dream world if she thinks she is simple. She is so funny, talented, one of a kind and that statement is very far out!! Londy - am I right?
> 
> TP members, am I right????? :lol: :thumbup:


Double ditto


----------



## martina

Patches39 said:


> Double ditto


Ditto from me, too.


----------



## jmai5421

martina said:


> Ditto from me, too.


Double, double ditto from me! Purple is awesome, so talented and thank you for sharing your talent and knowledge.


----------



## TLL

Patches39 said:


> That is lovely,


Thank you, Patches!


----------



## TLL

seedstitch said:


> I think I've got the technique of placing beads with crochet hook. I really like this technique. This yarn and bead combination reminds me of the crabapple tree that still has its berries. I think the project has possibilities but I haven't mastered the stitch pattern yet due to my frequent inability to count. I'll go on to the next technique.


What a wonderful comparison! Nice work!


----------



## TLL

PurpleFi said:


> That is looking lovely, hooked beads are by far the best way to add beads to fine lace knitting.


Thank you! I agree about lace and hooking. That was a fun project - it went around a Christmas bulb when I finished (pattern from Jackie E-S/Heartstrings) It was a lot of fun.


----------



## PurpleFi

jmai5421 said:


> Double, double ditto from me! Purple is awesome, so talented and thank you for sharing your talent and knowledge.


Aw shucks


----------



## TLL

jmai5421 said:


> Double, double ditto from me! Purple is awesome, so talented and thank you for sharing your talent and knowledge.


I whole heartedly agree! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

martina said:


> Are you practising for your U.S visit there?


Hee Hee!


----------



## PurpleFi

martina said:


> Are you practising for your U.S visit there?


Sure am!


----------



## Patches39

Here it is finish. So proud of me LOL lol
Happy with the outcome, Purple, thank you so much, for what this class has give me .you dealt with my problem, and now I am ready to go on, to next. 
:lol: Great class, Great teacher. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

Patches39 said:


> Here it is finish. So proud of me LOL lol
> Happy with the outcome, Purple, thank you so much, for what this class has give me .you dealt with my problem, and now I am ready to go on, to next.
> :lol: Great class, Great teacher. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Great job!!! 

I am trying to find a photo of WM...this one seems to be the best so far...


----------



## Patches39

TLL said:


> Great job!!!
> 
> I am trying to find a photo of WM...this one seems to be the best so far...


I love it  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

Patches39 said:


> I love it  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, Patches39!  It has been so much fun to add the beads to this scarf - and then wonder if I should have put them somewhere else instead.


----------



## lifeline

TLL said:


> Great job!!!
> 
> I am trying to find a photo of WM...this one seems to be the best so far...


That is so beautiful.


----------



## PurpleFi

Patches39 said:


> Here it is finish. So proud of me LOL lol
> Happy with the outcome, Purple, thank you so much, for what this class has give me .you dealt with my problem, and now I am ready to go on, to next.
> :lol: Great class, Great teacher. :thumbup: :thumbup:


That looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

TLL said:


> Great job!!!
> 
> I am trying to find a photo of WM...this one seems to be the best so far...


That is coming along beautifully. x


----------



## Miss Pam

Patches39 said:


> Here it is finish. So proud of me LOL lol
> Happy with the outcome, Purple, thank you so much, for what this class has give me .you dealt with my problem, and now I am ready to go on, to next.
> :lol: Great class, Great teacher. :thumbup: :thumbup:


It looks great. Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## Suula

I have had to put my original project on hold as the beads were not very good quality and the size varied tremendously! I have ordered better ones, but in the meantime I had also planned to make some fingerless mitts with beading, so here are a couple of photos of earlier tonight.


----------



## TLL

Suula said:


> I have had to put my original project on hold as the beads were not very good quality and the size varied tremendously! I have ordered better ones, but in the meantime I had also planned to make some fingerless mitts with beading, so here are a couple of photos of earlier tonight.


Nice! I bet you look forward to using those!


----------



## PurpleFi

Suula said:


> I have had to put my original project on hold as the beads were not very good quality and the size varied tremendously! I have ordered better ones, but in the meantime I had also planned to make some fingerless mitts with beading, so here are a couple of photos of earlier tonight.


They look really good. So pleased you are adding beads to your mitts. Funnily enough I have just crocheted a pair of mitts and beaded them.


----------



## Patches39

Suula said:


> I have had to put my original project on hold as the beads were not very good quality and the size varied tremendously! I have ordered better ones, but in the meantime I had also planned to make some fingerless mitts with beading, so here are a couple of photos of earlier tonight.


I really like that, nice design :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Where is a good place to buy beads, And what size hole would be good for yarn knitting? Saw what I wanted but was not sure if it was right, is their a rule of thumb to go by?


----------



## PurpleFi

Patches39 said:


> Where is a good place to buy beads, And what size hole would be good for yarn knitting? Saw what I wanted but was not sure if it was right, is their a rule of thumb to go by?


Not sure I can help you on where to buy beads. But I did get a necklace in a local charity shop and unstrung them and used them. Sizewise you need to have the hole large enough so you can thread the yarn through it. I suggest using a 4 ply yarn this goes through all but the tinest seed beads. But if you find a shop that sells beads ask the shopkeeper for advise and take a bit of yarn with you . Hope this helps. x


----------



## binkbrice

Patches39 said:


> Where is a good place to buy beads, And what size hole would be good for yarn knitting? Saw what I wanted but was not sure if it was right, is their a rule of thumb to go by?


Joann's has lots of beads if you have one near you. trying to go through my beads right now to see if I have some that will work, I am sure I should have something


----------



## TLL

Patches39 said:


> Where is a good place to buy beads, And what size hole would be good for yarn knitting? Saw what I wanted but was not sure if it was right, is their a rule of thumb to go by?


I have been able to hit some good 50% off sales on beads at Hobby Lobby. Do you have one of them near you?


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Not sure I can help you on where to buy beads. But I did get a necklace in a local charity shop and unstrung them and used them. Sizewise you need to have the hole large enough so you can thread the yarn through it. I suggest using a 4 ply yarn this goes through all but the tinest seed beads. But if you find a shop that sells beads ask the shopkeeper for advise and take a bit of yarn with you . Hope this helps. x


OK, sounds good, thanks


----------



## Patches39

TLL said:


> I have been able to hit some good 50% off sales on beads at Hobby Lobby. Do you have one of them near you?


No hobby lobby, but Joann, A C More and Michael, will check it out, beads I have were a gift. Thanks so much for all your help.


----------



## TLL

Patches39 said:


> No hobby lobby, but Joann, A C More and Michael, will check it out, beads I have were a gift. Thanks so much for all your help.


Happy Shopping!


----------



## Railyn

I am working on a sample and enjoying learning something new. Starting out was a bit of a problem as I got cheap beads and stringing them on the yarn was terrible. I tried three different yarns until I found one that would work. Of course I spilled a lot of beads on the floor but it is a wood floor so it was an easy clean. Thank you Purple for the well done clasees.


----------



## PurpleFi

Railyn said:


> I am working on a sample and enjoying learning something new. Starting out was a bit of a problem as I got cheap beads and stringing them on the yarn was terrible. I tried three different yarns until I found one that would work. Of course I spilled a lot of beads on the floor but it is a wood floor so it was an easy clean. Thank you Purple for the well done clasees.


Glad you got your yarn sorted, I think everyone manages to spill their beads at some point - part of the learning.


----------



## PurpleFi

Hope everyone is getting along ok with their beading.

Here's a few ideas for casting off with beads.

I'll post some photos first and then do the explanations after.


----------



## PurpleFi

1. Casting off with beads already on the yarn

Cast off in the usual way but make sure the bead is pushed into place each time

I have also done a picot cast off using this technique. It is quite fiddly to do.

2. Cast off using the crochet method

Knit the stitch first before slipping the bead on with a crochet hook, making sure the first stitch goes over the bead on the next stitch to get it in the right place.

This time I have just put a crochet bead on the first stitch of the picot.


I think that I prefer the crochet cast off method as the beads sits well on the edge of the knitting.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> 1. Casting off with beads already on the yarn
> 
> Cast off in the usual way but make sure the bead is pushed into place each time
> 
> I have also done a picot cast off using this technique. It is quite fiddly to do.
> 
> 2. Cast off using the crochet method
> 
> Knit the stitch first before slipping the bead on with a crochet hook, making sure the first stitch goes over the bead on the next stitch to get it in the right place.
> 
> This time I have just put a crochet bead on the first stitch of the picot.
> 
> I think that I prefer the crochet cast off method as the beads sits well on the edge of the knitting.


such gorgeous work. Maybe I'll manage it one day!


----------



## PurpleFi

3. Multi bead cast off

Cast off the stitches between the beads normally.

When you get to the bead, push the yarn through the stitch left on the needle as if to finish off and pull up.

Then push the required number of beads up to the cast off, continue to cast off as before, leaving the beads in place.


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> 1. Casting off with beads already on the yarn
> 
> Cast off in the usual way but make sure the bead is pushed into place each time
> 
> I have also done a picot cast off using this technique. It is quite fiddly to do.
> 
> 2. Cast off using the crochet method
> I
> Knit the stitch first before slipping the bead on with a crochet hook, making sure the first stitch goes over the bead on the next stitch to get it in the right place.
> 
> This time I have just put a crochet bead on the first stitch of the picot.
> 
> I think that I prefer the crochet cast off method as the beads sits well on the edge of the knitting.


I was playing around with adding beads with a crochet hook yesterday I think I will like that way a lot!


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> I was playing around with adding beads with a crochet hook yesterday I think I will like that way a lot!


So glad you like it and you can add beads when you feel like.


----------



## TLL

Beautiful! Thank you so much, PurpleFi! I am enjoying this class immensely!


----------



## PurpleFi

TLL said:


> Beautiful! Thank you so much, PurpleFi! I am enjoying this class immensely!


Glad you are enjoyiing it.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you are enjoyiing it.


You're doing a great job with this workshop. I'm getting inspired!


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:



> You're doing a great job with this workshop. I'm getting inspired!


I am too and now that I gave all these projects finished I can play around with the beads and read the book.


----------



## seedstitch

Book, Knit One BEAD Too, came today. It is spell binding! I love it; its understandable for me. It's so much better for me than the book I've had for months that is confusing for me, Knitting with Beads. Knitting with Beads has some wonderful patterns and that's what drew me to that book but it would not be able to teach me to bead. But Purplefi's workshop and book suggestion is making beading clear to me. For now I've got to finish a WIP pledged for a fund-raiser and due this Friday. So, for now I'm lurking on the side but I'll be back!


----------



## PurpleFi

seedstitch said:


> Book, Knit One BEAD Too, came today. It is spell binding! I love it; its understandable for me. It's so much better for me than the book I've had for months that is confusing for me, Knitting with Beads. Knitting with Beads has some wonderful patterns and that's what drew me to that book but it would not be able to teach me to bead. But Purplefi's workshop and book suggestion is making beading clear to me. For now I've got to finish a WIP pledged for a fund-raiser and due this Friday. So, for now I'm lurking on the side but I'll be back!


So glad you like the book. It does set everything out so well. Hope you get your fundraiser finished and I look forward to seeing you back with the beading. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Dear PurpleFi, something is not working out right with my current project, I have poked and prodded and coaxed but I cannot get the beads to come to the right side of the work. Do you have any suggestions as to what I should try next?


----------



## jangmb

This start will be a scarf. The beads will only be on the ends of the scarf. No time available for knitting lately so even though this is not far enough along I thought I would share. There are a couple of beads on bottom border to "budge" along.


----------



## TLL

Those are great projects, Julie and Jan! :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

jangmb said:


> This start will be a scarf. The beads will only be on the ends of the scarf. No time available for knitting lately so even though this is not far enough along I thought I would share. There are a couple of beads on bottom border to "budge" along.


Lovely work :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear PurpleFi, something is not working out right with my current project, I have poked and prodded and coaxed but I cannot get the beads to come to the right side of the work. Do you have any suggestions as to what I should try next?


Julie, are you putting beads on every row and doing garter stitch? Some beads will show on both sides then. Let me know if this helps. x


----------



## jangmb

I will be happy to see you finished piece, Julie, looks like it will be very lovely


----------



## PurpleFi

jangmb said:


> This start will be a scarf. The beads will only be on the ends of the scarf. No time available for knitting lately so even though this is not far enough along I thought I would share. There are a couple of beads on bottom border to "budge" along.


That is looking good. I love your mix or subtle colours. Well done.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Julie, are you putting beads on every row and doing garter stitch? Some beads will show on both sides then. Let me know if this helps. x


No I've been doing a row in between I have reduced the needle size I am using to a 2 mm which is as fine as I have got- but will try doing the beads every row!


----------



## Lurker 2

jangmb said:


> This start will be a scarf. The beads will only be on the ends of the scarf. No time available for knitting lately so even though this is not far enough along I thought I would share. There are a couple of beads on bottom border to "budge" along.


This is going to be so lovely, Jan! Hoping your time for knitting increases soon!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> No I've been doing a row in between I have reduced the needle size I am using to a 2 mm which is as fine as I have got- but will try doing the beads every row!


I am sure once you do it every row it will look fine. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

For those of you that crochet here's a little pair of wrist warmers that I have beaded using the crochet hook method. I'll post more details tomorrow.


----------



## EJS

PurpleFi said:


> For those of you that crochet here's a little pair of wrist warmers that I have beaded using the crochet hook method. I'll post more details tomorrow.


So pretty. Will be looking forward to the details.


----------



## jangmb

Thank you for the kind comments about my WIP scarf. My beading on the purl rows is "fiddley' for me and seems not as neat. Maybe when I am past that by a few rows I can get them to settle better. I have plenty of beads strung but I think I am going to use the crochet hook method on this next piece of beading. 

Very nice looking wrist warmers, Purple. Great colors.


----------



## agnescr

well these are the items I have been working on. I didn't really like threading the beads on and knitting with them,but I will finish the wee bag in pink for AmyLee,but I really liked the hooked beads and found that a lot easier,maybe because I was working with my favourite lace weight.oh and my copy of"knit one bead too" arrived today....something else to fit in :-D


----------



## PurpleFi

agnescr said:


> well these are the items I have been working on. I didn't really like threading the beads on and knitting with them,but I will finish the wee bag in pink for AmyLee,but I really liked the hooked beads and found that a lot easier,maybe because I was working with my favourite lace weight.oh and my copy of"knit one bead too" arrived today....something else to fit in :-D


Lovely work Agnes. I agree with you hooking the beads is much easier. I think the only way I like to use the threaded beads is where they go between the stitches. But it is useful to try the different techniques. Glad you have the book.


----------



## catlover1960

Agnes your Ashton shawl is beautiful with the beads. Of course you also used one of my favorite colors.


----------



## jangmb

Kudos to you, Agnes on both your bag and the Ashton! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Patches39

agnescr said:


> well these are the items I have been working on. I didn't really like threading the beads on and knitting with them,but I will finish the wee bag in pink for AmyLee,but I really liked the hooked beads and found that a lot easier,maybe because I was working with my favourite lace weight.oh and my copy of"knit one bead too" arrived today....something else to fit in :-D


Beautiful work :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

catlover1960 said:


> Agnes your Ashton shawl is beautiful with the beads. Of course you also used one of my favorite colors.


Funny how purple....any shade...is a favourite with so many of us :-D


----------



## Miss Pam

jangmb said:


> Kudos to you, Agnes on both your bag and the Ashton! Thanks for sharing.


Ditto from me! :thumbup:


----------



## jmai5421

Agnes, your Ashton is gorgeous and the little bag is so cute. I got my book too but haven't done anything with it. I am still working on some other things. I know I had better get busy. Thank goodness the workshop will still be here to read.


----------



## shirley m

My weakness also, but needles are not far behind!!!!!!!!!!!


seedstitch said:


> Designer, I bow to your self-control. Books are my weakness; someday my house will sink into the mud for all the books in here. I shop used books, looking for like-new condition - my $$ go farther.


----------



## shirley m

Purple Fe, I just love the wristers, just the sort of project this very hot Aussie needs. Last winter (ours), I made beanies and beaded a lace section just above the rib ( for my SIL's stall),was pleased that they sold very quickly. I love the idea of wristers to match, what do you think? Shirley.


----------



## PurpleFi

shirley m said:


> Purple Fe, I just love the wristers, just the sort of project this very hot Aussie needs. Last winter (ours), I made beanies and beaded a lace section just above the rib ( for my SIL's stall),was pleased that they sold very quickly. I love the idea of wristers to match, what do you think? Shirley.


Hi Shirley,
I think that would be a great idea. I'm just about to add how I made them.


----------



## PurpleFi

For those of you that crochet I have been playing about with the beads on that.

Firstly I used the beads threaded onto the yarn and found that they came out on the wrong side. See the first two photos. Then I used the crochet hook method and this seemed to place them much better, see third photo.

For the wristlets I used the hooked method. And I will describe that in the next post.


----------



## PurpleFi

Beaded wristlets.

Firstly let me add that I am no great crocheter and I have never been able to understand crochet patterns let alone the different names of stitches between the UK and the USA!

So this is going to be a very BASIC pattern. For those of you that don't crochet I will also suggest how you could knit the same.

I crocheted a basic square adding hooked beads to make a pattern.

Make the square large enough so that the opposite corners meet around your wrist. (I like my wristlets fairly tight fitting)

Join the points and then fill in with increasing stitches down to the centre point. Then do as many rounds as you need for the length of the wristlet. I did about a couple more for these one.

Put a crochet loop on the free point to go over your middle finger.

This is a very basic idea, I have put frills around the bottom and made them almost elbow length ( you will need to increase a little as the arm gets bigger) You can let your imagination run free.


----------



## nittergma

Wow I'm seeing a lot of beautiful bead work! The shawl is gorgeous! I'm still playing around with bead sizes. I've not been working on it lately though as my hands need a rest. You all keep me inspired though! nittergma


----------



## PurpleFi

Knitted Wristlets

For these you can use a simple glove pattern.

Knit up to the base of the thumb as per the pattern.

Cast off the stitches across the palm of the hand

Decrease the back on every other row until you have about 3 stitches left and cast off. Add the look as for the crochet ones.

Again placing the beads where you like to make a pattern.


----------



## PurpleFi

nittergma said:


> Wow I'm seeing a lot of beautiful bead work! The shawl is gorgeous! I'm still playing around with bead sizes. I've not been working on it lately though as my hands need a rest. You all keep me inspired though! nittergma


Have you tried putting a bowl of uncooked rice in the microwave and heating it very gently (don't get it too hot) and then just running your fingers and hands through the warm rice, itis very soothing. You can also add a few drops of lavender oil.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> I wondered if he was your photographer!? Unfortunately no longer an option for my own workshop when it happens! Although I might manage to get very clever with my miniature tripod and the time delay function


He seems to have disappeared so I managed these on my own, hope they help.


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> That sounds lovely, but I would have audio books so I have both hands free to knit :thumbup:


I hadn't thought about the audio books I was confused about how to knit and read at the same time that would work though...maybe...still I don't know if I could focus on the two things


----------



## wittystitches

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear PurpleFi, something is not working out right with my current project, I have poked and prodded and coaxed but I cannot get the beads to come to the right side of the work. Do you have any suggestions as to what I should try next?


I was having the same problem and had read the "Knit One, Bead Too' section a couple of times, then I found a couple of lines under 'beading between purl stitches'..."if your pattern calls for knit stitches, knit to the stitch before the bead, purl one stitch, slide the bead right up against the needle, purl the next stitch, and continue in your pattern as established." So I tried this on the right side rows and it works beautifully. The beads line up nicely with the ones worked on the wrong side. I worked the wrong side rows as shown by Purple.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lurker 2

wittystitches said:


> I was having the same problem and had read the "Knit One, Bead Too' section a couple of times, then I found a couple of lines under 'beading between purl stitches'..."if your pattern calls for knit stitches, knit to the stitch before the bead, purl one stitch, slide the bead right up against the needle, purl the next stitch, and continue in your pattern as established." So I tried this on the right side rows and it works beautifully. The beads line up nicely with the ones worked on the wrong side. I worked the wrong side rows as shown by Purple.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Are you able to post a photo of what you are doing- might help!?


----------



## wittystitches

Lurker 2 said:


> Are you able to post a photo of what you are doing- might help!?


Here are a few photos from one of my right side rows. You just purl the stitch before and after slipping the beads and knit the rest.


----------



## EJS

PurpleFi said:


> Beaded wristlets.
> 
> Firstly let me add that I am no great crocheter and I have never been able to understand crochet patterns let alone the different names of stitches between the UK and the USA!
> 
> So this is going to be a very BASIC pattern. For those of you that don't crochet I will also suggest how you could knit the same.
> 
> I crocheted a basic square adding hooked beads to make a pattern.
> 
> Make the square large enough so that the opposite corners meet around your wrist. (I like my wristlets fairly tight fitting)
> 
> Join the points and then fill in with increasing stitches down to the centre point. Then do as many rounds as you need for the length of the wristlet. I did about a couple more for these one.
> 
> Put a crochet loop on the free point to go over your middle finger.
> 
> This is a very basic idea, I have put frills around the bottom and made them almost elbow length ( you will need to increase a little as the arm gets bigger) You can let your imagination run free.


This just turned the light bulb on for me!!.....thank you. I now feel confident in going out and purchasing some bead.


----------



## Lurker 2

wittystitches said:


> Here are a few photos from one of my right side rows. You just purl the stitch before and after slipping the beads and knit the rest.


Thanks for that!


----------



## Bonnie7591

agnescr said:


> well these are the items I have been working on. I didn't really like threading the beads on and knitting with them,but I will finish the wee bag in pink for AmyLee,but I really liked the hooked beads and found that a lot easier,maybe because I was working with my favourite lace weight.oh and my copy of"knit one bead too" arrived today....something else to fit in :-D


Wow! Those are beautiful


----------



## Bonnie7591

Did everyone see this post today?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-233133-1.html

Purplefi, I hope it is OK to post this, just thought it might benefit those here if they didn't see it.


----------



## PurpleFi

wittystitches said:


> Here are a few photos from one of my right side rows. You just purl the stitch before and after slipping the beads and knit the rest.


Thanks for that, I hadn't thought of purling the stitches either side. I'll give it a try today. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did everyone see this post today?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-233133-1.html
> 
> Purplefi, I hope it is OK to post this, just thought it might benefit those here if they didn't see it.


That is beautiful, not quite what I would call a basic pattern :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

TLL said:


> Hi PurpleFi, I just about ready to do the Kitchner stitch to put both ends of my scarf together. I am wondering if I block it before or after adding the beads to the end that I wanted to make changes on? I am not in a hurry to sew the beads on and can wait until you are ready to teach that step. I just wanted to make sure that I am ready when you are. Thank you again for all you are teaching us.


I would put the beads on before you block it. I will do the adding beads to knitting techniques later today.


----------



## PurpleFi

EJS said:


> This just turned the light bulb on for me!!.....thank you. I now feel confident in going out and purchasing some bead.


Glad that helped. Just let me know if you need more help.


----------



## PurpleFi

As promised here are a few more ways of adding beads to knitting.

The following examples have been added once the knitting is done.

There are a few things to take into consideration.

Knitting is a stretch fabric so if you are going to add beads over a large area you are going to have to use a stretchy stitch and I fiind it best to use a fine yarn rather than cotton thread.

On smaller areas a cotton thread will do, but you should not pull it too tight.

In the photo, I have used 4 different techniques to add beading to knitting

First photo I have left the beads on the yarn and couched it onto the knitting

Next I have used chain stitch and added the beads to every other stitch. This is the technique I used to add beans to my dreambird shaw see next photo. 

Next two techniques in next post


----------



## PurpleFi

Next, top, random beads sewn on .

Below heart shaped pattern sewn on with backstitch.

I hope these techniques give you some idea of how youy can add decoration to already knitted garments. 

They can also be used if you have missed a bead when knitting with beaded yarn.


----------



## Designer1234

THANKS to purplefi for the wonderful workshop/ There is lots of information here and obviously she has spent a lot of time in preparation.

We thank her so much.

*I WILL CLOSE THE WORKSHOP TOMORROW, JAN. 28*.

IT WILL BE HELD PERMANENTLY IN THE WORKSHOP SECTION. Purple has said that if you need more help and it is not covered in the actual workshop you are free to contact her and she will help you if you can. We alway suggest first though that everything on the class be read before asking the teacher for more help.

Thanks again to all of you.
Designer1234


----------



## Designer1234

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for all your nice comments about the course, I am doing it a bit like me - Slow and Simple. :roll:


YOu are about the most opposite of Slow and Simple of anyone I know!!! grin.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Thans so much Purplefi for all the wonderful information. I am sure it will come in handy in the future.


----------



## PurpleFi

I hope this workshop has given you an idea of how you can incorporate beads into your knitting without haviing to religiously follow patterns.

Although the workshop is closed I am happy to answer questions if you can't find the answer here. Also if you need any help with a beading project - just shout.

Happy beading and I look forward to seeing all your lovely results.

PurpleFi


----------



## TLL

Thank you so much for sharing your wonderful world of beading with us! It has opened my eyes to so many possibilities. 

To add more beads to the lace I made, would you suggest the option of random sewing for adding a bead here and another bead there?

Thank you again! This has been so much fun. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

That sounds ok, just make sure you stitch the thread ends in well. On a scarf I would only put beads on the ends, otherwise it would make the scarf to heavy and the beads may feel uncomfortable against the skin.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> I hope this workshop has given you an idea of how you can incorporate beads into your knitting without haviing to religiously follow patterns.
> 
> Although the workshop is closed I am happy to answer questions if you can't find the answer here. Also if you need any help with a beading project - just shout.
> 
> Happy beading and I look forward to seeing all your lovely results.
> 
> PurpleFi


Purple - you've done a fabulous job with this workshop! Thank you!!!!


----------



## wittystitches

See below.


----------



## wittystitches

I'm not sure what happened when I tried to reply but many thanks .


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> THANKS to purplefi for the wonderful workshop/ There is lots of information here and obviously she has spent a lot of time in preparation.
> 
> We thank her so much.
> 
> *I WILL CLOSE THE WORKSHOP TOMORROW, JAN. 28*.
> 
> IT WILL BE HELD PERMANENTLY IN THE WORKSHOP SECTION. Purple has said that if you need more help and it is not covered in the actual workshop you are free to contact her and she will help you if you can. We alway suggest first though that everything on the class be read before asking the teacher for more help.
> 
> Thanks again to all of you.
> Designer1234


Purple, I can not thank you enough, I would never have tried beading of any kind. You are truly a good teacher, and you have made this class fun in learning. Thank you, Thank you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## shirley m

I did try the a simple wristlet ... a 30 ch. block to seam up the side leaving a hole for thumb,and a hotch potch of beads ,using the crochet hook method,on the front half. Not happy with the chunkyness of it, so I am going to try with 5 ply wool.I didn't think to take a photo, I really must remember. I will try the idea of stringing the beads, as I have not done that before, just to see the difference. Thanks for the class and ideas. have to ask.... have you tried needle tatting? Shirley.


----------



## EJS

Thank you PurpleFi and Designer for this wonderful workshop


----------



## Designer1234

THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW CLOSED. THANK YOU ALL FOR ATTENDING, AND A SPECIAL THANKYOU TO PURPLE FI.

The workshop will be closed and locked and kept permanently on the workshop section for the use of KP members - permanently. You are welcome to read all the information given in the workshop and we ask that you keep the copies and information in the KP forum.


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

